# Εγκαταστάσεις > Επίγεια & Δορυφορική Λήψη >  >  Αναβολή του  switch off  της Αττικής

## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

-Επίκειται  μετατόπιση  ημερομηνίας  σύμφωνα με http://sdtv.gr/smf/index.php?topic=39514.0  ξέρει  κανένας  κάτι  περισσότερο  η  ιστοσελίδα  της  digea  μόνο  την ΄'επιτυχία''  της  Πελοπονήσσου  αναφέρει,  επί  του  θέματος  τίποτα και  έχει  αποσύρει και  τους χάρτες  κάλυψης.

----------


## ggr

Για 1η Αυγουστου εχω ακουσει εγω. Αυτο που δεν ξερω ειναι οι νεες συχνοτητες, μηπως ξερει κανεις?

----------


## antonisc

νεες συχνοτιτες εδω http://www.digea.gr/234/article/1854/Xartis-suxnotiton

----------


## xsterg

λυσαμε ολα μας τα προβληματα και το μονο που μας απασχολει ειναι τα ψηφιακα καναλια.

----------

BASILIS971 (15-07-14), 

SRF (15-07-14)

----------


## antonis_p

> λυσαμε ολα μας τα προβληματα και το μονο που μας απασχολει ειναι τα ψηφιακα καναλια.



Είναι αλλιώς η ψηφιακή αποβλάκωση.

Πάντως, επειδή έχω διαβάσει τα απίστευτα λόγω της ψηφιακής τηλεόρασης, γιατί υπάρχει άρνηση για την ψηφιακή TV;

----------


## xsterg

γιατι. τι προβλημα υπηρχε με τα αναλογικα? καλυτερα ηταν. δεν μπορει καθε λιγα χρονια να υποχρεωνουμε τον κοσμο να αντικαθιστα τον εξοπλισμο του. χωρια που δημιουργηθηκε και προβλημα με τους ηλικιωμενους που εχουν πλεον δυο τηλεκοντρολ. εδω δεν μπορουσαν με το ενα, βαλαμε και δευτερο. για να δω μετα τι εχει συνεχεια? μα φυσικα η συνδρομητικη τηλεοραση. ετοιμαστειτε οσοι αγορασατε εξοπλισμο να τον πεταξετε παλι σε λιγα χρονια.
οι μονοι που πρεπει να ειναι ευχαριστημενοι ειναι τα καταστηματα πωλησης αποκωδικοποιητων και τηλεορασεων. γι αυτους η μεταβαση αυτη εφερε χρυσο...

----------


## antonis_p

Κάποια πράγματα αλλάζουν, και η τηλεφωνία έγινε ψηφιακή, τα αυτοκίνητα απόκτησαν εγκέφαλο και injection κλπ.
Και δεν είναι λίγα τα χρόνια που η τηλεόραση από ασπρόμαυρη έγινε έγχρωμη, έκτοτε δεν άλλαξε κάτι σε αυτήν.

Όταν οι τελευταίες προκοπής ΜΗ ψηφιακές κόστιζαν όσο ένα μηνιάτικο, δεν νομίζω πως υπάρχει δόλος επειδή θα αγοράσουμε και έναν "αποκωδικοποιητή" των 25 ευρώ ... Έχουμε χώσει πολλαπλάσια κατά καιρούς σε video (και αυτά δεν υπάρχουν πια) σε dvd, blue ray, δορυφορικά κλπ

----------

vasilllis (18-07-14)

----------


## Panoss

> Όταν οι τελευταίες προκοπής ΜΗ ψηφιακές κόστιζαν όσο ένα μηνιάτικο, δεν νομίζω πως υπάρχει δόλος επειδή θα αγοράσουμε και έναν "αποκωδικοποιητή" των 25 ευρώ ... Έχουμε χώσει πολλαπλάσια κατά καιρούς σε video (και αυτά δεν υπάρχουν πια) σε dvd, blue ray, δορυφορικά κλπ



Όταν τα ευρώ είναι >0, ναι φυσικά και υπάρχει δόλος.
Η μόνη περίπτωση να μην υπάρχει δόλος είναι όταν τα ευρώ είναι 0.
Επίσης, για να μην υπάρχει δόλος, θα πρέπει *να μην σε εξαναγκάζει* να ακολουθήσεις τον ψηφιακό δρόμο αλλά να επιλέγεις ό,τι θες.
Αφού θα καταργηθούν οι αναλογικές εκπομπές, δεν έχεις άλλη επιλογή.

Και ναι, θέλουν κάθε τοσο να σε εξαναγκάζουν ν' αγοράζεις κάτι. Πού 'ν το παράξενο; Συνέχεια γίνεται.

----------

xsterg (15-07-14)

----------


## ΑΘΑΝΟΣ

> Όταν τα ευρώ είναι >0, ναι φυσικά και υπάρχει δόλος.
> Η μόνη περίπτωση να μην υπάρχει δόλος είναι όταν τα ευρώ είναι 0.
> Επίσης, για να μην υπάρχει δόλος, θα πρέπει *να μην σε εξαναγκάζει* να ακολουθήσεις τον ψηφιακό δρόμο αλλά να επιλέγεις ό,τι θες.
> Αφού θα καταργηθούν οι αναλογικές εκπομπές, δεν έχεις άλλη επιλογή.
> 
> Και ναι, θέλουν κάθε τοσο να σε εξαναγκάζουν ν' αγοράζεις κάτι. Πού 'ν το παράξενο; Συνέχεια γίνεται.



 Συμφωνώ απολύτως. Άλλωστε εάν θυμάστε με τις έγχρωμες τηλεοράσεις πολλά νοικοκυριά που δεν είχαν την οικονομική δυνατότητα για αγορά έγχρωμης, έβλεπαν με την ασπρόμαυρη αρκετό καιρό μετά μέχρι τουλάχιστον οι τιμές των έγχρωμων να πέσουν. Και η διαφορά ασπρόμαυρης - έγχρωμης παρακολούθησης ήταν μέρα με τη νύχτα, και όχι όπως τώρα σχεδόν ανεπαίσθητη άσε δε τα "παγώματα" της ψηφιακής εικόνας. Ακόμα θυμάμαι τον Διακογιάννη στο Μουντιάλ του 82 εάν δεν απατώμαι να λέει, "και για όσους διαθέτουν ασπρόμαυρους δέκτες, οι παίκτες της Εθνικής Βραζιλίας είναι με τις σκούρες φανέλες και τα άσπρα σορτσάκια."

----------

xsterg (15-07-14)

----------


## xqtr

Εγω παντως δεν καταλαβαινω, πως τα ιδια καναλια που χρωστανε μισθους, ΦΠΑ, σε ΔΕΚΟ κτλ, βρηκαν τα κονδυλια να γινουν ψηφιακα. Αν μου πειτε οτι το κανει το κρατος... και για αυτο θσχυει το ιδιο... πως ενα χρεοκωπημενο κρατος μπορει να στηριζει αυτη την αλλαγη;

κ γιατι να παμε σε επιγεια ψηφιακη κ οχι απ' ευθειας σε δορυφορικη. Ειδικα με το αναγλυφο της χωρας μας, νομιζω πως το δορυφορικο στο τελος κ συμφερει, αλλα κ θα προτιμηθει.

επισης παιχτηκε μεγαλο παιχνιδι που ενω ευρωπαικα το στανταρ ειναι mpeg2 κ αρχικα οι τηλεορασης με ενσ.αποκ. ερχοταν με αυτο, τελικα "προτιμηθηκε" το mpeg4... σωστα;

----------


## antonis_p

> κ γιατι να παμε σε επιγεια ψηφιακη κ οχι απ' ευθειας σε δορυφορικη. Ειδικα με το αναγλυφο της χωρας μας, νομιζω πως το δορυφορικο στο τελος κ συμφερει, αλλα κ θα προτιμηθει.



Εδώ ανοίγει τέτοια συζήτηση για τα 25 ευρώ που έχει ένας ψηφιακός "αποκωδικοποιητής", σκέψου τί θα είχε γίνει αν έπρεπε να πληρώσουμε πιάτο, εγκατάσταση και ακριβότερο sat δέκτη.





> Εγω παντως δεν καταλαβαινω, πως τα ιδια καναλια που χρωστανε μισθους, ΦΠΑ, σε ΔΕΚΟ κτλ, βρηκαν τα κονδυλια να γινουν ψηφιακα.



Αν δεν τα βρουν, δεν θα έχουν €€€ από διαφημίσεις.





> πως ενα χρεοκωπημενο κρατος μπορει να στηριζει αυτη την αλλαγη;



Επειδή είναι οδηγία της ΕΕ.

Αν και χρεοκοπημένοι μπορούμε και πληρώνουμε πρόστιμα επειδή είμαστε άχρηστοι και έχουμε ακόμα χωματερές. Είμαστε "ελεγχόμενα χρεοκοπημένοι"  :Smile:

----------


## xsterg

> Κάποια πράγματα αλλάζουν, και η τηλεφωνία έγινε ψηφιακή, τα αυτοκίνητα απόκτησαν εγκέφαλο και injection κλπ.
> Και δεν είναι λίγα τα χρόνια που η τηλεόραση από ασπρόμαυρη έγινε έγχρωμη, έκτοτε δεν άλλαξε κάτι σε αυτήν.
> 
> Όταν οι τελευταίες προκοπής ΜΗ ψηφιακές κόστιζαν όσο ένα μηνιάτικο, δεν νομίζω πως υπάρχει δόλος επειδή θα αγοράσουμε και έναν "αποκωδικοποιητή" των 25 ευρώ ... Έχουμε χώσει πολλαπλάσια κατά καιρούς σε video (και αυτά δεν υπάρχουν πια) σε dvd, blue ray, δορυφορικά κλπ



δολος υπαρχει. δεν ειπαμε να μην υπαρχει προοδος. αλλα δεν μπορει καταναγκαστικα να δημιουργουμε αναγκες απο το πουθενα. τι αναγκη ηταν αυτη που επρεπε ξαφνικα να καλυφθει απο το ψηφιακο σημα? ποια εταιρεια ειναι επι τελους αυτη η digea? γιατι να μην ειναι κρατικη? και γιατι η μεταβαση στην ψηφιακη εποχη να ειναι υποχρεωτικη? εγω γουσταρω να βλεπω αναλογικα. γουστο μου και καπελο μου. ενοχλω κανεναν? γιατι να μην υπαρξει μεταβαση στο mpeg 2 που εχουν ολες οι νεου τυπου τηλεορασεις στον στανταρ εξοπλισμο τους εδω και 7-8 χρονια? ποιος μου λεει οτι δεν θα τους καπνισει αυριο να βγαλουν mpeg 6 και μετα το mpeg 8?

----------

ΑΘΑΝΟΣ (15-07-14)

----------


## xsterg

> Όταν τα ευρώ είναι >0, ναι φυσικά και υπάρχει δόλος.
> Η μόνη περίπτωση να μην υπάρχει δόλος είναι όταν τα ευρώ είναι 0.
> Επίσης, για να μην υπάρχει δόλος, θα πρέπει *να μην σε εξαναγκάζει* να ακολουθήσεις τον ψηφιακό δρόμο αλλά να επιλέγεις ό,τι θες.
> Αφού θα καταργηθούν οι αναλογικές εκπομπές, δεν έχεις άλλη επιλογή.
> 
> Και ναι, θέλουν κάθε τοσο να σε εξαναγκάζουν ν' αγοράζεις κάτι. Πού 'ν το παράξενο; Συνέχεια γίνεται.



ετσι ειναι. ολη την ωρα πρεπει να ειμαστε με το χερι στην τσεπη γιατι καποιοι κανουν μπιζνες στην πλατη των ψωριαρηδων. αν ηθελε το κρατος θα  μπορουσε να δωσει και απο εναν αποκωδικοποιητη δωρεαν με καθε λογαριασμο της δεη οπου εισπραττει τελος υπερ της ερτ. στο κατω κατω χρυσοπληρωμενη την εχουμε.

----------


## xsterg

> Εγω παντως δεν καταλαβαινω, πως τα ιδια καναλια που χρωστανε μισθους, ΦΠΑ, σε ΔΕΚΟ κτλ, βρηκαν τα κονδυλια να γινουν ψηφιακα. Αν μου πειτε οτι το κανει το κρατος... και για αυτο θσχυει το ιδιο... πως ενα χρεοκωπημενο κρατος μπορει να στηριζει αυτη την αλλαγη;
> 
> κ γιατι να παμε σε επιγεια ψηφιακη κ οχι απ' ευθειας σε δορυφορικη. Ειδικα με το αναγλυφο της χωρας μας, νομιζω πως το δορυφορικο στο τελος κ συμφερει, αλλα κ θα προτιμηθει.
> 
> επισης παιχτηκε μεγαλο παιχνιδι που ενω ευρωπαικα το στανταρ ειναι mpeg2 κ αρχικα οι τηλεορασης με ενσ.αποκ. ερχοταν με αυτο, τελικα "προτιμηθηκε" το mpeg4... σωστα;



το κολπο οπως ειπες ειναι οτι ενω ολες οι νεου τυπου τηλεορασεις ειχαν στανταρ mpeg2 προτιμηθηκε το mpeg4. με το στανιο να πουληθουν εξωτερικοι δεκτες και νεες τηλεορασεις παλι! 
οσο αφορα στην συγκριση που εγινε μεταξυ μεταβασης ασπρομαυρης και εγχρωμης τηλεορασης εχω να πω το εξης: οταν σεβεσαι τους καταναλωτες εχεις και συμβατοτητα προς τα πισω. να παιζει το νεο συστημα αλλα να ειναι συμβατο και με παλιοτερο εξοπλισμο. αυτο ειχε τεθει ως προυποθεση οταν ηταν να γινει η μεταβαση απο την ασπρομαυρης και εγχρωμης τηλεορασης. πραγμα που δεν τηρηθηκε απο την μεταβαση απο το αναλογικο στο ψηφιακο σημα. 
και που να δειτε τι ετοιμαζουν. παλι σε λιγα χρονια θα πεταξουμε ολοι μας ολον τον εξοπλισμο χαριν της προοδου. οταν θα γινει η μεταβαση στην συνδρομητικη τηλεοραση παλι καποιοι θα λενε τις ιδιες κοτσανε περι προοδου... λες και η προοδος ειναι η τηλεοραση η η μερσεντες η το ακριβο τζιν.

----------

ΑΘΑΝΟΣ (15-07-14)

----------


## xqtr

Αστε δε... που η εναρμονηση με Ευρωπαικους νομους/κανονες, γινεται μονο οταν ειναι να πληρωσουμε απο την τσεπη μας... στις αλλες περιπτωσεις μουγκα το κρατος...  :Mad:

----------

ΑΘΑΝΟΣ (15-07-14), 

xsterg (15-07-14)

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> εγω γουσταρω να βλεπω αναλογικα. γουστο μου και καπελο μου. ενοχλω κανεναν?



Εγώ πάλι που γουστάρω να βλέπω ψηφιακά ενοχλώ κανέναν?

----------


## xsterg

> Αστε δε... που η εναρμονηση με Ευρωπαικους νομους/κανονες, γινεται μονο οταν ειναι να πληρωσουμε απο την τσεπη μας... στις αλλες περιπτωσεις μουγκα το κρατος...



συμφωνω απολυτα. σε θεματα παροχων δεν λεει τιποτα η ΕΕ. αν ειναι να μας αρμεξουν πρεπει να εναρμονιστουμε. ας εναρμονιστουμε λοιπον και στους μισθους και στις παροχες και σε υποδομες του κρατους. ας εναρμονιστουμε σε ολα αυτα και ας καταργησουν την ψηφιακη τηλεοραση. 
δεν θελω να το πω αλλα θα το πω. σε παροχες του κρατους πιο οργανωμενοι ειναι στην βορειο κορεα μου φαινεται...

----------


## xsterg

> Εγώ πάλι που γουστάρω να βλέπω ψηφιακά ενοχλώ κανέναν?



φυσικα και οχι. αλλα να πληρωσεις εσυ και οχι ολοι οι αλλοι...

----------


## ΑΘΑΝΟΣ

> Αστε δε... που η εναρμονηση με Ευρωπαικους νομους/κανονες, γινεται μονο οταν ειναι να πληρωσουμε απο την τσεπη μας... στις αλλες περιπτωσεις μουγκα το κρατος...



Και πολύ καλά μας κάνουν. Στην θέση τους θα έκανα και χειρότερα. Ένας συμφορουμίτης έγραψε εδώ ότι στην Αγγλία όταν έγινε η μετάβαση στην Ψηφιακή Τηλεόραση κανένας δεν αγόραζε αποκωδικοποιητή και το κράτος αναγκάστηκε να τους παραχωρήσει δωρεάν (σιγά μην έχαναν την ακροαματικότητα με ότι αυτό συνεπάγεται σε προπαγάνδα, διαφημίσεις, αποχαύνωση...). Από τους Νεοέλλην-ες-ίδες όμως που δεν κάνουν ούτε λεπτό χωρίς ψευτοκουλτουριάρικα πρωινά, απογευματινά Τουρκικά σήριαλ, βραδινά ριάλιτι σόου και κάθε είδους ψευτοπροοδευτική ενημέρωση του καναπέ, δεν περιμένω προσωπικά ούτε ίχνος αλλαγής συμπεριφοράς σε κανένα απολύτως επίπεδο.

----------

xsterg (15-07-14)

----------


## antonis_p

> συμφωνω απολυτα. σε θεματα παροχων δεν λεει τιποτα η ΕΕ. αν ειναι να μας αρμεξουν πρεπει να εναρμονιστουμε. ας εναρμονιστουμε λοιπον και στους μισθους και στις παροχες και σε υποδομες του κρατους.



Κοίτα τί έχουν σπρώξει προς τα κάτω:

http://neoelliniko.blogspot.gr/2013/...g-post_27.html

Όσο αφορά τους μισθούς, οι μισθοί είναι ανάλογοι με την οικονομία της χώρας, όσο μεγαλώνει η βιομηχανία μιας χώρας (ο κύριος τομέας της παραγωγικής οικονομίας, αυτό που εξάγει και φέρνει συνάλλαγμα) - ή όσο μεγαλώνει ο ... δανεισμός - μπορούν να μεγαλώνουν και οι μισθοί.

----------


## xqtr

> Και πολύ καλά μας κάνουν. Στην θέση τους θα έκανα και χειρότερα. Ένας συμφορουμίτης έγραψε εδώ ότι στην Αγγλία όταν έγινε η μετάβαση στην Ψηφιακή Τηλεόραση κανένας δεν αγόραζε αποκωδικοποιητή και το κράτος αναγκάστηκε να τους παραχωρήσει δωρεάν (σιγά μην έχαναν την ακροαματικότητα με ότι αυτό συνεπάγεται σε προπαγάνδα, διαφημίσεις, αποχαύνωση...). Από τους Νεοέλλην-ες-ίδες όμως που δεν κάνουν ούτε λεπτό χωρίς ψευτοκουλτουριάρικα πρωινά, απογευματινά Τουρκικά σήριαλ, βραδινά ριάλιτι σόου και κάθε είδους ψευτοπροοδευτική ενημέρωση του καναπέ, δεν περιμένω προσωπικά ούτε ίχνος αλλαγής συμπεριφοράς σε κανένα απολύτως επίπεδο.



Προσωπικα δεν βλεπω τηλεοραση... πολυ σπανια... και οταν γινει ψηφιακη στα μερη μου, δεν προκειτε να παρω μηχανακι. Πλεον και αλλος κοσμος, εχει σταματησει να βλεπει τηλεοραση. Και παλι ομως δεν ειναι αρκετο.. καθως φευγουμε απο την τηλεοραση μεν, αλλα κολλαμε στο Internet, στο Υοutube, οπου λειτουργει σαν υποκαταστατο της τηλεορασης... Το θετικο ειναι, οτι αναλογα τις προτιμησεις του καθενος μπορει να επιλεξει πιο ποιοτικο "προγραμμα"... αν και στην τελικη, ολα σκοπο εχουν να μας αποχαυνωσουν και να μας χαλιναγωγησουν. Μεγαλο θεμα, ανοιγουμε...

----------


## matthew

> ποια εταιρεια ειναι επι τελους αυτη η digea? γιατι να μην ειναι κρατικη?



Γιατί δεν το σκέφτηκαν από την αρχή. Έτσι θα βγάζανε & έξτρα λεφτά μετά την πώλησή της για ιδιωτικοποίηση!  :Sneaky2:  Ας μη βάζουμε όμως ιδέες...  :Rolleyes:   :Mr. Green:

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> φυσικα και οχι. αλλα να πληρωσεις εσυ και οχι ολοι οι αλλοι...



Μα δε σου ζήτησα χρήματα για δέκτη...
Άσε που δε βλέπω τηλεόραση και απλά με πληρώνουν για να βλέπουν οι άλλοι, αλλά το θέμα είναι τα 20-30 ευρώ για έναν δέκτη?
Προσωπικά θα τα έδινα για να βλέπει η μανούλα μου στο χωριό που τώρα στραβώνετε από τις παρεμβολές, τα είδωλα, τα χιονάκια κλπ.
Δε θες να πληρώσεις 30 ευρώ για να δεις? Δε βλέπεις απλά! Διαβάζεις ένα βιβλίο που σου προσφέρει πολύ περισσότερα και άσε μας να πεινάσουμε, το πολύ πολύ να ανέβει η ζήτηση και να πουλάμε βιβλία, ο άλλος υπουργός έγινε με αυτόν τον τρόπο  :Tongue2:

----------


## Panoss

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από *xsterg*  
>                  φυσικα και οχι. αλλα να πληρωσεις εσυ και οχι ολοι οι αλλοι...








> Μα δε σου ζήτησα χρήματα για δέκτη...
> Άσε που δε βλέπω τηλεόραση και απλά με πληρώνουν για να βλέπουν οι άλλοι, αλλά το θέμα είναι τα 20-30 ευρώ για έναν δέκτη?
> Προσωπικά θα τα έδινα για να βλέπει η μανούλα μου στο χωριό που τώρα στραβώνετε από τις παρεμβολές, τα είδωλα, τα χιονάκια κλπ.
> Δε θες να πληρώσεις 30 ευρώ για να δεις? Δε βλέπεις απλά! Διαβάζεις ένα βιβλίο που σου προσφέρει πολύ περισσότερα και άσε μας να πεινάσουμε, το πολύ πολύ να ανέβει η ζήτηση και να πουλάμε βιβλία, ο άλλος υπουργός έγινε με αυτόν τον τρόπο



Γιατί είπε κανείς ότι...ζήτησες χρήματα;
Είναι εξαιρετικά απλό, αλλά για κάποιο λόγο κάνεις ότι δεν καταλαβαίνεις.
Μπορούσαν να αφήσουν να λειτουργεί η αναλογική εκπομπή παράλληλα με την ψηφιακή.
Κι ο καταναλωτής να επιλέξει. 
Όχι με το ζόρι, θες δε θες, ψηφιακό. Ή τίποτα.
Είναι τόσo...δυσνόητο;

----------

ΑΘΑΝΟΣ (16-07-14)

----------


## ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΟΣ

καλησπερα . 1 παιδι ειπε το σωστο να μην επειρνε κανεις τιποτα !  οπος εγινε σε ξενη χωρα ,να δεις τωτε τσαμπα θα τους εδειναν τωρα σιγα  σιγα το πραγμα παει για κλειδωμα χαχα οπος στην αμερικη.
ομως εχω 1 απορεια εχουμε κανονικη αναλογικη κεραια και ριχνουμε μεσα RF σημα αναλογικο που ο αποκοδεικοποιηται και γινεται ψηφιακο ενισχυεται  ακι στο τελος παλι εχουμε αναλογικο .μηπος βαζοντας μεγαλυτερη κεραια καταφεραμε να πιασουμε το σημα αναλογικα? χωρις να πληρωσουμε 25-50 ε?

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> Γιατί είπε κανείς ότι...ζήτησες χρήματα;
> Είναι εξαιρετικά απλό, αλλά για κάποιο λόγο κάνεις ότι δεν καταλαβαίνεις.
> Μπορούσαν να αφήσουν να λειτουργεί η αναλογική εκπομπή παράλληλα με την ψηφιακή.
> Κι ο καταναλωτής να επιλέξει. 
> Όχι με το ζόρι, θες δε θες, ψηφιακό. Ή τίποτα.
> Είναι τόσo...δυσνόητο;



Με την ίδια λογική θα μπορούσαν να αφήσουν και την ασπρόμαυρη, τον τηλέγραφο, τις λάμπες πετρελαίου, τις σπηλιές, τις πελεκητές πέτρες για να κυνηγάμε μαμούθ κλπ.
Εξέλιξη λέγετε αυτό, για άλλους προς το καλύτερο, για άλλους προς το χειρότερο, ανάλογα από πως το βλέπει κανείς.
Δεν είναι είδος πρώτης ανάγκης η τηλεόραση, αν δεν μπορείς να πληρώσεις ή απλά δε γουστάρεις την ψηφιακή κάνεις ένα ωραίο ενυδρείο την CRT σου και καθάρισες!
Προσωπικά αν με ρωτάς, έβλεπα πολύ καλύτερη εικόνα με την αναλογική 29αρα μου, παρά με την ψηφιακή 37άρα μου, αλλά είχα και κάτι κεραίες από πάνω μου να ακτινοβολούν κάτι μεγαβάτ και να έχω άψογη εικόνα.
Έλα όμως που στα χωριά κλπ προσπαθούν μέσα από χίλια δύο παράσιτα να παρακολουθήσουν! Γι΄ αυτούς είναι η ψηφιακή, όπως και για μένα που είδα αγώνες σε HD και κατάλαβα πως μέχρι τώρα αναλογικά έβλεπα τα μισά πράγματα.
Όσο αφορά την παράλληλη λειτουργία αναλογικού και ψηφιακού απλά δε γίνετε, τεχνικά και μόνο.
Βλέπεις η μπάντα των UHF δεν έχει τις άπειρες συχνότητες να εκπέμπουμε όσο θέλουμε και ότι θέλουμε. Εδώ καλά καλά δε χωρούσαν τα αναλογικά, θα χωρέσουν και τα ψηφιακά?
Αυτό είναι τόσο δυσνόητο?

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> ομως εχω 1 απορεια εχουμε κανονικη αναλογικη κεραια και ριχνουμε μεσα RF σημα αναλογικο που ο αποκοδεικοποιηται και γινεται ψηφιακο ενισχυεται  ακι στο τελος παλι εχουμε αναλογικο .μηπος βαζοντας μεγαλυτερη κεραια καταφεραμε να πιασουμε το σημα αναλογικα? χωρις να πληρωσουμε 25-50 ε?



Πιστεύω πως ούτε εσύ δεν έχεις καταλάβει τι θες να πεις...
Δεν το λέω για προσβολή, έτσι? Μην παρεξηγηθείς! Αλλά γράφεις κάτι που δεν έχει κάποια λογική...

----------


## Panoss

> Γιατί είπε κανείς ότι...ζήτησες χρήματα;
>  Είναι εξαιρετικά απλό, αλλά για κάποιο λόγο κάνεις ότι δεν καταλαβαίνεις.
>  Μπορούσαν να αφήσουν να λειτουργεί η αναλογική εκπομπή παράλληλα με την ψηφιακή.
>  Κι ο καταναλωτής να επιλέξει.
>  Όχι με το ζόρι, θες δε θες, ψηφιακό. Ή τίποτα.
>  Είναι τόσo...δυσνόητο;








> Με την ίδια λογική θα μπορούσαν να αφήσουν και την ασπρόμαυρη, τον τηλέγραφο, τις λάμπες πετρελαίου, τις σπηλιές, τις πελεκητές πέτρες για να κυνηγάμε μαμούθ κλπ.
>  Εξέλιξη λέγετε αυτό, για άλλους προς το καλύτερο, για άλλους προς το χειρότερο, ανάλογα από πως το βλέπει κανείς.
>  Δεν είναι είδος πρώτης ανάγκης η τηλεόραση, αν δεν μπορείς να πληρώσεις ή απλά δε γουστάρεις την ψηφιακή κάνεις ένα ωραίο ενυδρείο την CRT σου και καθάρισες!
>  Προσωπικά αν με ρωτάς, έβλεπα πολύ καλύτερη εικόνα με την αναλογική 29αρα μου, παρά με την ψηφιακή 37άρα μου, αλλά είχα και κάτι κεραίες από πάνω μου να ακτινοβολούν κάτι μεγαβάτ και να έχω άψογη εικόνα.
>  Έλα όμως που στα χωριά κλπ προσπαθούν μέσα από χίλια δύο παράσιτα να παρακολουθήσουν! Γι΄ αυτούς είναι η ψηφιακή, όπως και για μένα που είδα αγώνες σε HD και κατάλαβα πως μέχρι τώρα αναλογικά έβλεπα τα μισά πράγματα.
>  Όσο αφορά την παράλληλη λειτουργία αναλογικού και ψηφιακού απλά δε γίνετε, τεχνικά και μόνο.
>  Βλέπεις η μπάντα των UHF δεν έχει τις άπειρες συχνότητες να εκπέμπουμε όσο θέλουμε και ότι θέλουμε. Εδώ καλά καλά δε χωρούσαν τα αναλογικά, θα χωρέσουν και τα ψηφιακά?
>  Αυτό είναι τόσο δυσνόητο?



 Την ασπρόμαυρη τηλεόραση την κατήργησε ο καταναλωτής που έπαψε να αγοράζει ασπρόμαυρες τηλεοράσεις. Αν και ακόμα και σήμερα μπορείς να βρεις.
 Τις λάμπες πετρελαίου επίσης τις κατήργησε ο καταναλωτής, τις σπηλιές, τις πελεκητές πέτρες...
 Εκτός αν γνωρίζεις τους νόμους που κατήργησαν όλα αυτά να μας παραπέμψεις να μάθουμε κι εμείς.


 Αυτό που ζητάω, είναι να γίνει το ίδιο και με την αναλογική εκπομπή.
 Αν είναι να την καταργήσει κάποιος αυτός πρέπει να 'ναι καταναλωτής.
 Όχι η...κυβέρνηση...
 Δεν ρωτάω πλέον, αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι όντως σου 'ναι δυσνόητο.

----------

ΑΘΑΝΟΣ (16-07-14), 

xsterg (16-07-14)

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> Αυτό που ζητάω, είναι να γίνει το ίδιο και με την αναλογική εκπομπή.
>  Αν είναι να την καταργήσει κάποιος αυτός πρέπει να 'ναι καταναλωτής.
>  Όχι η...κυβέρνηση...
>  Δεν ρωτάω πλέον, αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι όντως σου 'ναι δυσνόητο.



Εξηγώ τους λόγους που δεν μπορούν να συνυπάρξουν αναλογική και ψηφιακή τηλεόραση.
Όσο αφορά την ψηφιακή τηλεόραση και γιατί πάμε σε αυτή, αυτό δεν αφορά νόμους του ελληνικού κράτους, αλλά διεθνείς αποφάσεις που πρέπει σαν μέλος της διεθνούς κοινότητας να ακολουθήσουμε.

----------


## ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΟΣ

Φιλε Γιωργο σε ευχαριστω πολυ για την απαντηση σου και οχι δεν παρεξηγηθηκα μην ανησηχης.

----------


## xsterg

> Μα δε σου ζήτησα χρήματα για δέκτη...
> Άσε που δε βλέπω τηλεόραση και απλά με πληρώνουν για να βλέπουν οι άλλοι, αλλά το θέμα είναι τα 20-30 ευρώ για έναν δέκτη?
> Προσωπικά θα τα έδινα για να βλέπει η μανούλα μου στο χωριό που τώρα στραβώνετε από τις παρεμβολές, τα είδωλα, τα χιονάκια κλπ.
> Δε θες να πληρώσεις 30 ευρώ για να δεις? Δε βλέπεις απλά! Διαβάζεις ένα βιβλίο που σου προσφέρει πολύ περισσότερα και άσε μας να πεινάσουμε, το πολύ πολύ να ανέβει η ζήτηση και να πουλάμε βιβλία, ο άλλος υπουργός έγινε με αυτόν τον τρόπο



δεν μου ζητησες χρηματα για δεκτη αλλα θελεις να παρουμε ολοι δεκτη για να ικανοποιηθει το δικο σου καπριτσιο!! και ναι, το θεμα ειναι τα 20-30 . για εσενα που δεν ειναι δειξε το μας εμπρακτα! κανε μια καταθεση 30 σε ενα αναγνωρισμενο φιλανθρωπικο σωματειο (πχ το χαμογελο του παιδιου, γηροκομειο, κλπ), αναρτησε την αποδειξη εδω μεσα και θα εισαι μαγκας! εχεις τα κοτσια πλουσιε ελληνα? κανε το για να μας αποδειξεις οτι λες. αλλιως ασε τις αμπελοφιλοσοφιες.

----------


## xsterg

> Εξηγώ τους λόγους που δεν μπορούν να συνυπάρξουν αναλογική και ψηφιακή τηλεόραση.
> Όσο αφορά την ψηφιακή τηλεόραση και γιατί πάμε σε αυτή, αυτό δεν αφορά νόμους του ελληνικού κράτους, αλλά διεθνείς αποφάσεις που πρέπει σαν μέλος της διεθνούς κοινότητας να ακολουθήσουμε.



ας ακολουθησουμε σαν μελη λοιπον και τις αλλες κοινωνικες παροχες και τα μισθολογια αυτων των κρατων.

----------


## Panoss

> δεν μου ζητησες χρηματα για δεκτη αλλα θελεις να παρουμε ολοι δεκτη για να ικανοποιηθει το δικο σου καπριτσιο!! και ναι, το θεμα ειναι τα 20-30 . για εσενα που δεν ειναι δειξε το μας εμπρακτα! κανε μια καταθεση 30 σε ενα αναγνωρισμενο φιλανθρωπικο σωματειο (πχ το χαμογελο του παιδιου, γηροκομειο, κλπ), αναρτησε την αποδειξη εδω μεσα και θα εισαι μαγκας! εχεις τα κοτσια πλουσιε ελληνα? κανε το για να μας αποδειξεις οτι λες. αλλιως ασε τις αμπελοφιλοσοφιες.



Επίσης, με πμ, μπορώ να του στείλω τον αριθμό λογαριασμού μου να μου καταθέσει ό,τι ποσόν >30 έουροζ, ας μου στείλει πμ.
Φαίνεται καλός αθρωπος και 30 ευρώ δεν του 'ναι τίποτα.
Περιμένω πμ του.

----------


## antonis_p

Δε φτάνει που χωρίς να μας ρωτησουν σταμάτησαν να εκπέμπουν ασπρόμαυρα, τώρα θα σταματήσουν να εκπέμπουν και αναλογικά!
Η αυθαιρεσία τους δεν θα σταματήσει εδώ! Να δείτε που χωρίς να μας ρωτήσουν κάποια στιγμή θα εκπέμπουν όλοι σε HD!
Να δω μετά πώς θα βλέπω εγώ στην μονοφωνική 320x200 (και πολύ λέω) ΕΣΚΙΜΟ του '60!

----------

^Active^ (18-07-14)

----------


## antonis_p

> Επίσης, με πμ, μπορώ να του στείλω τον αριθμό λογαριασμού μου να μου καταθέσει ό,τι ποσόν >30 έουροζ, ας μου στείλει πμ.
> Φαίνεται καλός αθρωπος και 30 ευρώ δεν του 'ναι τίποτα.
> Περιμένω πμ του.



Αυτά είναι νεωτερισμοί, να του δώσεις υποκατάστημα που ψάχνουν με το χέρι την καρτέλα πελάτη να σου τα καταθέσει εκεί. Και να ενημερωθεί και το βιβλιάριο γραπτώς.

----------

^Active^ (18-07-14)

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> κανε μια καταθεση 30 σε ενα αναγνωρισμενο φιλανθρωπικο σωματειο (πχ το χαμογελο του παιδιου, γηροκομειο, κλπ), αναρτησε την αποδειξη εδω μεσα και θα εισαι μαγκας! εχεις τα κοτσια πλουσιε ελληνα? κανε το για να μας αποδειξεις οτι λες. αλλιως ασε τις αμπελοφιλοσοφιες.



Αν το κάνω αυτό δεν έχω κανένα λόγο να το επικοινωνήσω, είναι δικό μου θέμα και όπως λέει και ο λαός "κάνε το καλό και ρίξτο στο γιαλό..."

----------


## Panoss

E άντε, καν' το καλό και ρίξ' το στο γυαλό, ακόμα περιμένω πμ. Μπας και χάθηκε στο δρόμο; :Confused1: 





> Αυτά είναι νεωτερισμοί, να του δώσεις υποκατάστημα που ψάχνουν με το χέρι την καρτέλα πελάτη να σου τα καταθέσει εκεί. Και να ενημερωθεί και το βιβλιάριο γραπτώς.



Ναι είναι νεωτερισμός που *εγώ επιλέγω* και κανείς δεν με ανάγκασε να διαλέξω.
Μπορώ να βρεθώ και τετ-α-τετ μαζί του για συναλλαγή άκρως πρωτόγονη (αυτό τον τρόπο συναλλαγής, πώς ξέχασαν να τον καταργήσουν; Εφού βγήκαν πιο σύγχρονοι..εφού..).

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> ας ακολουθησουμε σαν μελη λοιπον και τις αλλες κοινωνικες παροχες και τα μισθολογια αυτων των κρατων.



Αυτό είναι άσχετο με τη συζήτηση...
Αν θες κοίτα απλά τον καθρέπτη και δες τι ψήφιζες τόσα χρόνια...
Εγώ τον έχω κοιτάξει και έχω κάνει την αυτοκριτική μου.

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> Επίσης, με πμ, μπορώ να του στείλω τον αριθμό λογαριασμού μου να μου καταθέσει ό,τι ποσόν >30 έουροζ, ας μου στείλει πμ.
> Φαίνεται καλός αθρωπος και 30 ευρώ δεν του 'ναι τίποτα.
> Περιμένω πμ του.



Μάλλον έχουμε καταλήξει να μιλάμε για άσχετα πράγματα, ίσως γιατί δεν έχουμε επιχειρήματα...
Αν όμως όντως το πρόβλημά σου είναι τα 30 ευρώ και σε καίει να δεις τηλεόραση γιατί για Χ λόγους που δεν μας αφορούν είναι η μοναδική σου παρέα, στείλε μου πμ και θα σου στείλω εγώ ένα δέκτη δώρο.
Μαζί φυσικά θα μου στείλεις και τη φορολογική σου δήλωση για να δω πως όντως είσαι πιο φτωχός από μένα.

----------


## antonis_p

> Ναι είναι νεωτερισμός που εγώ επιλέγω και κανείς δεν με ανάγκασε να διαλέξω.
> Μπορώ να βρεθώ και τετ-α-τετ μαζί του για συναλλαγή άκρως πρωτόγονη (αυτό τον τρόπο συναλλαγής, πώς ξέχασαν να τον καταργήσουν; Εφού βγήκαν πιο σύγχρονοι..εφού..).



Εκει σε ρώτησαν όταν σου επέβαλαν να μπορεις να μεταφέρεις λεφτά online, να πληρώνεις με την πιστωτική σου στο εξωτερικό, να αγοράζεις από τον Κινέζο με paypal κλπ; Ή το δέχτηκες χωρίς κλάψα και γκρίνια επειδή δεν ειχε κόστος 25 ευρώ;

----------


## Panoss

> Μάλλον έχουμε καταλήξει να μιλάμε για άσχετα πράγματα, ίσως γιατί δεν έχουμε επιχειρήματα...
> Αν όμως όντως το πρόβλημά σου είναι τα 30 ευρώ και σε καίει να δεις  τηλεόραση γιατί για Χ λόγους που δεν μας αφορούν είναι η μοναδική σου  παρέα, στείλε μου πμ και θα σου στείλω εγώ ένα δέκτη δώρο.
> Μαζί φυσικά θα μου στείλεις και τη φορολογική σου δήλωση για να δω πως όντως είσαι πιο φτωχός από μένα.





Όλα αυτά για 30 ευρώ που...:




> το θέμα είναι τα 20-30 ευρώ για έναν δέκτη?



 :Ohmy: 
(Κιμπάρης (όταν πληρώνουν οι άλλοι))

----------


## Panoss

> Εκει σε ρώτησαν όταν σου επέβαλαν να μπορεις να μεταφέρεις λεφτά online, να πληρώνεις με την πιστωτική σου στο εξωτερικό, να αγοράζεις από τον Κινέζο με paypal κλπ; Ή το δέχτηκες χωρίς κλάψα και γκρίνια επειδή δεν ειχε κόστος 25 ευρώ;



Ποιος μου τα ...επέβαλλε όλα αυτά;  :Ohmy:  
omg αυτούνος ξέρ πολλά, μίλα...

(επίσης το σου 'επέβαλαν να μπορεις' εμπεριέχει οξύμωρο...μα..τι λέω τώρα ε; )

----------


## antonis_p

> Ποιος μου τα ...επέβαλλε όλα αυτά;  
> omg αυτούνος ξέρ πολλά, μίλα...



sent from your iphone?

----------


## Panoss

^ Τελικά...τυφλώνει.

----------


## antonis_p

> ^ Τελικά...τυφλώνει.



Πού να σε γοητεύσει η HD; Άκου ραδιόφωνο. Ξέρεις, μεσαία, όπως παλιά!

----------


## Panoss

Περίεργο πράμα ομως...ΔΕΝ ΚΑΤΗΡΓΗΣΑΝ ΤΑ ΜΕΣΑΙΑ!!!όταν βγήκαν τα FM!!!! :W00t:

----------


## antonis_p

> Περίεργο πράμα ομως...ΔΕΝ ΚΑΤΗΡΓΗΣΑΝ ΤΑ ΜΕΣΑΙΑ!!!όταν βγήκαν τα FM!!!!



Τα μεσαία είναι περιοχή συχνοτήτων, πώς μπορεί να καταργηθεί;





>

----------


## Panoss

Περίεργη ερώτηση, είσαι...υπέρ της απαγόρευσης εκπομπής αναλογικού σήματος...και δεν σου πέρασε απ' το μυαλό ότι...θα μπορούσαν να 'χαν κάνει το ιδιο και για τα μεσαία; Να απαγορεύσουν την εκπομπή στα μεσαία;

----------


## antonis_p

> Περίεργη ερώτηση, είσαι...υπέρ της απαγόρευσης εκπομπής αναλογικού σήματος...και δεν σου πέρασε απ' το μυαλό ότι...θα μπορούσαν να 'χαν κάνει το ιδιο και για τα μεσαία; Να απαγορεύσουν την εκπομπή στα μεσαία;



Αφενός μεν δεν "πέρασε" έκτοτε κανείς σταθμός στην Ελλάδα στα μεσαία - αλλά μπήκαν σε μπουκέτα δορυφορικά, ιντερνετικά κλπ, 
αφετέρου και αν γίνονταν, το κινητό σου ή το mp3 player ακούσει μόνο FM.

Η αδειοδότηση, όσο αυτή υπάρχει, θα συνεχίσει να δίνεται εφόσον χρησιμοποιείται η νέα τεχνολογία. Αυτό γίνεται διότι η αναλογική TV χρησιμοποιεί μεγαλύτερο εύρος συχνοτήτων από την ψηφιακή. Περισσότερα κανάλια, καθόλου παρεμβολές και ίσως μερικά ακόμα πλεονεκτήματα.

Η μπάντα των μεσαίων είναι σχεδόν άχρηστη, κανείς δεν ενδιαφέρεται να τη χρησιμοποιήσει, οπότε δεν υπάρχει λόγος να πετάξουν την όποια υποδομή υπάρχει από παλιά.

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> Όλα αυτά για 30 ευρώ που...:
> 
> 
> (Κιμπάρης (όταν πληρώνουν οι άλλοι))



Περιμένω πμ...

----------


## Panoss

> Αφενός μεν δεν "πέρασε" έκτοτε κανείς σταθμός  στην Ελλάδα στα μεσαία - αλλά *μπήκαν* σε μπουκέτα δορυφορικά, ιντερνετικά  κλπ, 
> αφετέρου και αν γίνονταν, το κινητό σου ή το mp3 player ακούσει μόνο FM.



Υποθέτω το επέλεξαν, δεν τους ανάγκασε κανείς.




> Η αδειοδότηση, όσο αυτή υπάρχει, θα συνεχίσει να δίνεται εφόσον  χρησιμοποιείται η νέα τεχνολογία. Αυτό γίνεται διότι η αναλογική TV  χρησιμοποιεί μεγαλύτερο εύρος συχνοτήτων από την ψηφιακή. Περισσότερα  κανάλια, καθόλου παρεμβολές και ίσως μερικά ακόμα πλεονεκτήματα.



Αυτή τη στιγμή γίνεται παράλληλη εκπομπή αναλογικών - ψηφιακών.
Άρα χωράνε και τα αναλογικά.





> Η μπάντα των μεσαίων είναι σχεδόν άχρηστη, κανείς δεν ενδιαφέρεται να τη  χρησιμοποιήσει, οπότε δεν υπάρχει λόγος να πετάξουν την όποια υποδομή  υπάρχει από παλιά.



Και ποιος είπε να πετάξουν την όποια υποδομή;
Α, ναι...ξέχασα...κάνεις διάλογο με τον εαυτό σου..οκ.

----------


## Panoss

> Περιμένω πμ...



Επιμένεις να σου δώσω και φορολογική δήλωση;

----------


## antonis_p

> Υποθέτω το επέλεξαν, δεν τους ανάγκασε κανείς.
> 
> Αυτή τη στιγμή γίνεται παράλληλη εκπομπή αναλογικών - ψηφιακών.
> Άρα χωράνε και τα αναλογικά.
> 
> 
> Και ποιος είπε να πετάξουν την όποια υποδομή;
> Α, ναι...ξέχασα...κάνεις διάλογο με τον εαυτό σου..οκ.



Όλες οι πιο πάνω απαντήσεις ΣΟΥ, αποδεικνύουν πως κάνω διάλογο με τον εαυτό μου;;;;;;;;;;;

----------


## antonis_p

> Υποθέτω το επέλεξαν, δεν τους ανάγκασε κανείς.



Εσύ επέλεξες να μην έχει μεσαία το κινητό σου;

----------


## Panoss

dizzy-smiley-emoticon.gif

Χ#σε ψηλά κι αγνάντευε....

----------


## antonis_p

> ^ Τελικά...τυφλώνει.







> dizzy-smiley-emoticon.gif
> 
> Χ#σε ψηλά κι αγνάντευε....



δε βλέπω να πτοείσαι!

----------


## antonis_p

*Επίγεια ψηφιακή τηλεόραση. Για ποιο λόγο απαιτείται η μετάβαση*

Η ψηφιακή τηλεόραση δεν είναι κάτι καινούργιο. Έχει εφαρμοστεί στη δορυφορική μετάδοση εδώ και πολλά χρόνια. Όσοι αναγνώστες του sat.gr έχουν δορυφορικά συστήματα λήψης πρέπει να γνωρίζουν ότι η εικόνα που λαμβάνουν είναι από ψηφιακή αποδιαμόρφωση. Το θέμα είναι ότι οι περισσότεροι ιδιοκτήτες δορυφορικών συστημάτων βρήκαν την ψηφιακή δορυφορική τηλεόραση ήδη εφαρμοσμένη και το δέχθηκαν ως γεγονός χωρίς να το εξετάσουν παραπάνω. Στην επίγεια τηλεόραση ζούμε την αλλαγή αυτή τη στιγμή (κάτι βέβαια κάτι που θα διαρκέσει πολλά χρόνια), με αποτέλεσμα να μην είναι και τόσο εύκολο για τον τηλεθεατή να καταλάβει για ποιο λόγο πρέπει να διαθέσει επιπλέον χρήματα για την αγορά του ανάλογου δέκτη, όπως επίσης γιατί η τελευταίας τεχνολογίας επίπεδη τηλεόραση για την οποία διέθεσε μόλις πριν κάτι μέρες ένα αξιοσέβαστο ποσό δεν διαθέτει ενσωματωμένο δέκτη ψηφιακής λήψης. Όλα αυτά είναι απορίες που δικαιολογημένα έχει ο τηλεθεατής σήμερα και πρέπει να τις αναλύσουμε, αν θέλουμε να τον βοηθήσουμε να καταλάβει κάποια πράγματα.

*Τα υπέρ της ψηφιακής εκπομπής και λήψης*
            Αν θέλουμε να εξετάσουμε σωστά το θέμα «ψηφιακή τηλεόραση», θα πρέπει να το "κοιτάξουμε" και από τη μεριά του παρόχου και από τη μεριά του τηλεθεατή. Τα πλεονεκτήματα, τα οποία είναι μοιρασμένα και στις δύο "όχθες", είναι αρκετά για να δικαιολογήσουν την επιθυμία της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης για όσο το δυνατόν γρηγορότερη μετάβαση από τον αναλογικό στον ψηφιακό τρόπο μετάδοσης.
*Τα πλεονεκτήματα από την πλευρά του παρόχου είναι τα εξής:*

*Χαμηλότερη ισχύς εκπομπής*. Αυτό είναι αποτέλεσμα της ευαισθησίας λήψης, καθώς και της δυνατότητα διόρθωσης των λαθών από τον δέκτη του τηλεθεατή για την αποτύπωση της τελικής εικόνας. Λόγω της τέλειας λήψης (χωρίς άλλου είδους παρεμβολές) γίνεται χρήση της μικρότερης απαιτούμενης ισχύος που δίνει η θεωρία της ψηφιακής τεχνολογίας, χωρίς να αλλάζει αυτό στην πράξη. Θυμίζουμε ότι στην αναλογική εκπομπή άλλα επίπεδα ισχύος αναφέρει η θεωρία για την κάλυψη του Λεκανοπεδίου και άλλα επίπεδα εφαρμόζονται στην πράξη από τα κρατικά και ιδιωτικά κανάλια, μέσα στην αγωνία τους να φέρουν την καλύτερη δυνατή εικόνα στον τηλεθεατή. Στην ψηφιακή τηλεόραση δεν ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο, αφού ο τηλεθεατής από κάποιο επίπεδο λήψης και πάνω έχει τέλεια εικόνα, χωρίς τη δυνατότητα αύξησης της ποιότητάς της από τον πάροχο με την αύξηση της ισχύος εκπομπής.

*Δυνατότητα εκπομπής σε όλη τη χώρα από μία συχνότητα*, και μάλιστα αθροιστικά αυτό να μεταφράζεται σε καλύτερο σήμα στον δέκτη του τηλεθεατή. Αυτό αποτελεί ίσως και τη μεγαλύτερη τεχνικής φύσεως διαφορά της ψηφιακής από την αναλογική εκπομπή. Για παράδειγμα, μέχρι σήμερα κάθε κανάλι κάνει χρήση 3 συχνοτήτων από τρία διαφορετικά κέντρα εκπομπής (Υμηττός, Πάρνηθα και Αίγινα) για να καλύψει όλο το Λεκανοπέδιο της Αττικής. Είναι φυσικό, το κανάλι που κάνει χρήση ένας τηλεοπτικός σταθμός από τον Υμηττό να μην μπορεί να γίνει χρήση και από την Πάρνηθα και από την Αίγινα, διότι θα παρεμβάλλει το ένα το άλλο σε πολλές περιοχές που έχουν λήψη από 2 σημεία. Στην ψηφιακή τηλεόραση αυτό είναι εφικτό, και μάλιστα αν κάποιο σημείο του Λεκανοπεδίου έχει λήψη από 2 σημεία εκπομπής, το σήμα που θα φθάνει στον ψηφιακό δέκτη από το δεύτερο σημείο θα «μεταφράζεται» και αυτό σε ωφέλιμο σήμα, ανεβάζοντας έτσι αθροιστικά το συνολικό επίπεδο λήψης του σταθμού. Επίσης σήματα που θα φθάνουν στον δέκτη με καθυστέρηση (ανακλάσεις σε κοντινούς λόφους ή μεγάλα κτίρια με την ίδια τεχνική θα μεταφράζονται σε ωφέλιμο σήμα λήψης και όχι ως παρεμβολές, όπως στην αναλογική μετάδοση).

*Δυνατότητα εκπομπής περισσότερων του ενός τηλεοπτικών προγραμμάτων από μία συχνότητα*. Μέχρι τώρα, κάθε συχνότητα των VHF ή τωνUHF μετέδιδε ένα μόνο τηλεοπτικό πρόγραμμα. Στην ψηφιακή τηλεόραση υπάρχει χώρος για πολλαπλά τηλεοπτικά προγράμματα, ανάλογα και με τη συμπίεση που εφαρμόζει σε καθένα από αυτά ο πάροχος. Με τον τρόπο αυτόν μπορεί ο κάθε τηλεοπτικός σταθμός να δημιουργήσει ένα μικρό πακέτο καναλιών από ένα δίκτυο που μέχρι τώρα μετέδιδε ένα πρόγραμμα.

*Χαμηλότερο κόστος μετάδοσης κωδικοποιημένης εκπομπής προγραμμάτων*. Το κόστος μετάδοσης προγραμμάτων κωδικοποιημένης εκπομπής είναι μικρότερο στην ψηφιακή τηλεόραση απ’ ό,τι στην αναλογική. Μέχρι τώρα, η Netmed διαθέτει σύστημα κωδικοποίησης  αναλογικού Cablecrypt σε κάθε αναμεταδότη που έχει επίγεια. Αναλογιστείτε το κόστος ενός τέτοιου δικτύου. Στην ψηφιακή εκπομπή η κωδικοποίηση γίνεται στην πηγή του stream μέσα στον τηλεοπτικό σταθμό.  

*Δυνατότητα μετάδοσης ψηφιακών υπηρεσιών πέραν των τηλεοπτικών προγραμμάτων*. Οι βασικότερες από αυτές είναι υπηρεσία υποτιτλισμού σε πολλές γλώσσες, ηλεκτρονικού οδηγού προγράμματος και νέας μορφής teletext με πληροφορίες και ειδήσεις. Επίσης μπορεί να γίνει μετάδοση ραδιοφωνικών σταθμών, καθώς και Ιnternet σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις.

*Διαμοιρασμός κόστους επίγειας μετάδοσης*. Στην περίπτωση που κάποιοι μικροί πάροχοι τηλεοπτικών προγραμμάτων θελήσουν να έρθουν σε επαφή, μπορούν να μεταδώσουν το πρόγραμμά τους πανελλαδικά με το Ό του κόστους της αναλογικής εκπομπής.

*Από τη μεριά του τηλεθεατή τα πλεονεκτήματα δεν είναι και τόσο εμφανή πέραν της ποιότητας της εικόνας, και για τον λόγο αυτό θέλουν και αυτά κάποια ανάλυση.*

*Ποιότητα εικόνας*. Είναι ίσως η βασικότερη αλλαγή στα μάτια του τηλεθεατή από τη μετάβαση στην ψηφιακή λήψη. Ιδιαίτερα στο νησιωτικό σύμπλεγμα της Ελλάδας η διαφορά θα είναι τεράστια, αν τα τηλεοπτικά προγράμματα αρχίσουν το ένα μετά το άλλο να μεταδίδουν το πρόγραμμά τους ψηφιακά. Η θάλασσα, δυστυχώς, προκαλεί πολλά προβλήματα στη λήψη των σημάτων από τους κατοίκους των περιοχών αυτών. Η εικόνα δεν έχει ποτέ σταθερή ποιότητα μέσα στη μέρα και πολλές φορές δεν είναι καν προς παρακολούθηση. Τα πλοία θα έχουν την τιμητική τους, αφού στην ψηφιακή τηλεόραση θα είναι πλέον εφικτή η λήψη τέλειας εικόνας σε όλο το ταξίδι τους στο Αιγαίο.

*Ευκολότερη λήψη*. Ενώ στην αναλογική τηλεόραση απαιτείται συνήθως jagi ή panel κεραία λήψης, στην ψηφιακή είναι αρκετή μία μικρή omni (κυκλικής λήψης). Στις ήδη υπάρχουσες εγκαταστάσεις δεν χρειάζεται να γίνει απολύτως καμία αλλαγή για τη λήψη της ψηφιακής τηλεόρασης. Μετά τη μετάβαση από την αναλογική στην ψηφιακή, τα πράγματα θα είναι για όλους πιο εύκολα στο θέμα της λήψης.

*Χαμηλότερου κόστους και μεγέθους δέκτες*. Αυτό είναι κάτι που το έζησαν αυτοί που διέθεταν δέκτες αναλογικής λήψης από δορυφόρο και βλέπουν τώρα τη διαφορά στο μέγεθος των δεκτών σε σχέση με την εποχή εκείνη. Ένας ψηφιακός δέκτης επίγειας τηλεόρασης χωράει πλέον σε ένα κουτάκι μεγέθους αναπτήρα  (μιλάμε βέβαια για τη μορφή USB stick για ηλεκτρονικό υπολογιστή). Στη Γερμανία, όπου βρεθήκαμε κάποια στελέχη του περιοδικού για την έκθεση ANGA, είδαμε δέκτη free to air επίγειας ψηφιακής τηλεόρασης που πωλούνταν στα MediaMarkt στην τιμή των 38 ευρώ. Δεν θα αργήσουν να πέσουν και εδώ οι τιμές. 

*Μετρήσεις ποιότητας λήψης από τον δέκτη του τηλεθεατή*. Αυτό είναι κάτι που βοηθά πολύ τον χρήστη στη ρύθμιση της κεραίας λήψης. Κάθε ψηφιακός δέκτης έχει εμφανή μέτρηση του επιπέδου λήψης, καθώς και της ποιότητας λήψης . Στην αναλογική τηλεόραση δεν υπήρχε κάτι αντίστοιχο παρά μόνο η εικόνα από μόνη της λειτουργούσε κάποιες στιγμές ως αναφορά ποιότητας λήψης.

*Επιπλέον ψηφιακές υπηρεσίες στη διάθεση του τηλεθεατή*. Βασική υπηρεσία είναι ο ηλεκτρονικός οδηγός προγράμματος (EPG). Ο τηλεθεατής γνωρίζει πλέον τι παρακολουθεί, αλλά και τι θα ακολουθήσει μετά, κατά τη διάρκεια της ημέρας στο πρόγραμμα του τηλεοπτικού σταθμού. Η ΕΡΤ ακόμα δεν έχει εφαρμόσει το EPG στο δίκτυό της, αλλά είναι θέμα ημερών.

----------


## Panoss

Και...πώς όλο αυτό απαντάει στο γιατί πρέπει να διακοπούν οι αναλογικές μεταδόσεις;

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> Και...πώς όλο αυτό απαντάει στο γιατί πρέπει να διακοπούν οι αναλογικές μεταδόσεις;



Έχω απαντήσει 1-2 σελίδες πίσω.

----------


## leosedf

Υπάρχει περίπτωση να σταματήσετε να τις μετράτε? (ο lepouras την έχει πιο μεγάλη) Κρίμα να κλειδωθεί (αν και θα κλειδωθεί απ' ότι βλέπω).

----------


## lepouras

> Υπάρχει περίπτωση να σταματήσετε να τις μετράτε? (ο lepouras την έχει πιο μεγάλη) Κρίμα να κλειδωθεί (αν και θα κλειδωθεί απ' ότι βλέπω).



έλα τώρα  και εσύ  :Blushing: ..... μην τα μαρτυράς όλα.  :whistle:  
(πρόλαβα πριν κλειδωθεί :Lol: )

----------


## antonis_p

Πόσο εύρος καταλαμβάνει ένα κανάλι αναλογικό UHF για εικόνα και ήχο,
και πόσομια τετράδα ψηφιακών;

----------


## antonis_p

*The Least You Need to Know...*

Current television broadcasts use analog technology, which is prone to fading, snow, and ghosts.Digital TV reproduces crystal-clear picture and sound without fading or interference.Digital technology also enables TV stations to broadcast multiple channels with different programming.Unfortunately, older analog TVs can’t receive digital transmissions.
What’s so special about digital TV? Why is the entire television broadcasting industry moving to digital?
The DTV transition is happening because digital is better television—better looking, better sounding, and with more channels of programming. If you’ve not yet experienced DTV, you’re in for a big surprise!
*How Traditional Analog Television Works*Before you can appreciate DTV, you have to understand how current analog television works. As you’ll see, it’s an imperfect system—albeit one that’s worked well enough for close to half a century.
Analog television transmits programming in a continuous signal. This signal varies in amplitude, depending on the information contained in the picture. It’s kind of how music was transcribed onto vinyl records; the television signal goes up and down depending on what’s being broadcast.
          Analog television transmits in a continuous signal that varies in amplitude.         

This analog signal is transmitted on a particular radio frequency, from the television station’s transmitting antenna over the air to the receiving antenna connected to your TV set. Each television station is assigned a particular frequency that corresponds to its channel number. When you tune your TV to a given channel, you’re actually choosing to receive transmissions on that particular frequency.
*NOTE*
Television frequencies are measured in megahertz (MHz). Very High Frequency (VHF) channels 2 through 6 operate in the frequency range between 54 and 88MHz. VHF channels 7 through 13 operate in the frequency range between 174 and 216MHz. And Ultra High Frequency (UHF) channels 14 through 83 operate in the frequency range between 470 and 890MHz.

Unfortunately, this analog signal is far from perfect. It might not always exactly reproduce the original programming. It can easily deteriorate over long distances. And it can also suffer interference from other sources, producing ghost images, static, and “snow.”
               Analog transmissions are subject to ghosts and other interference.         

The result is that analog transmissions typically produce a lower-quality picture than the original. The picture isn’t quite as sharp, the background is sometimes grainy, and the sound suffers from noise and a reduced frequency response.
But then you know all this—especially if you’ve ever tried to pull in a distant station from a TV attached to an antenna. The farther you are from the station, the worse the picture. And the results are equally poor if you live in a big city with lots of buildings that bounce the signal around. Ghosts and snow are commonplace.
*In addition, analog television is inefficient. Each VHF or UHF channel takes up a lot of valuable bandwidth. The more efficient digital technology can fit four or more channels into a single analog channel. And that has many potential benefits.*

----------


## xsterg

ε προφανως ο *GiwrgosTH* εργαζεται στον χωρο και εχει αμεσα συμφεροντα. δεν εξηγειται διαφορετικα που θελει να βαλουμε και στον... πισινο μας αποκωδικοποιητες.

----------


## antonis_p

> ε προφανως ο *GiwrgosTH* εργαζεται στον χωρο και εχει αμεσα συμφεροντα. δεν εξηγειται διαφορετικα που θελει να βαλουμε και στον... πισινο μας αποκωδικοποιητες.



Χρήστο, είπε πως σύμφωνα με τις διεθνείς συνθήκες δεν μπορούμε να επιμένουμε στην τεχνολογία του Β ππ. Είναι σαν να αναρωτιόμαστε γιατί μας επιβάλλουν να κλείσουμε τις χωματερές!!!

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> ε προφανως ο *GiwrgosTH* εργαζεται στον χωρο και εχει αμεσα συμφεροντα. δεν εξηγειται διαφορετικα που θελει να βαλουμε και στον... πισινο μας αποκωδικοποιητες.



Ναι σαφώς και εργάζομαι στο χώρο και δεν το έχω κρύψει, συγκεκριμένα στο πάροχο των ψηφιακών, αλλά να ξέρεις πως με τα αναλογικά βγάζαμε καλύτερο ψωμάκι όταν είμαστε στα κανάλια μας...
Αν εσύ (ο καθένας) θα χάσει από την ψηφιακή μετάβαση μερικές δεκάδες ευρώ (για την ψυχαγωγία του και όχι για το ψωμί των παιδιών του!), εγώ έχω χάσει σε μια τριετία μερικές χιλιάδες.
Ζημιά έχω από την ψηφιακή μετάβαση και οικονομική και σε εργατοώρες, αλλά δεν είμαι ο άνθρωπος που θα μιζεριάσω, αναγκαστικά θα πρέπει να ακολουθήσω τις εξελίξεις και θα πω τα πράγματα με το όνομά τους.
Σαν εργαζόμενος λοιπόν χίλιες φορές να μέναμε στο αναλογικό, αλλά σαν πολίτης και σαν τεχνικός που κατέχει το θέμα καλά κάνουμε και πάμε στο ψηφιακό.
Ελπίζω να σε κάλυψα και το σταματάω εδώ.
Αν θέλει κάποιος να συζητήσουμε τεχνικά φυσικά και είμαι διαθέσιμος.

----------


## ΑΘΑΝΟΣ

> Προσωπικά θα τα έδινα για να βλέπει η μανούλα μου στο χωριό που τώρα στραβώνετε από τις παρεμβολές, τα είδωλα, τα χιονάκια κλπ.



 Ενώ τώρα Γιώργο που ψάχνουν να βρουν που είναι καταχωνιασμένα τα τηλεκοντρόλ και τι κουμπιά να πατήσουν γιατί το ένα έμεινε από μπαταρίες ή γιατί δεν "προχωράει" η εικόνα από τα "παγώματα" είναι καλύτερα. Και μην μου πεις ότι στην επαρχία δεν υπάρχουν "παγώματα" ειδικά με την ΜPEG-4 εκπομπή ή ότι ευθύνονται οι τοπικοί αναμεταδότες και όλα θα φτιάξουν του "Αγίου Ψεύτη" ανήμερα.

----------


## ΑΘΑΝΟΣ

> Ναι σαφώς και εργάζομαι στο χώρο και δεν το έχω κρύψει, συγκεκριμένα στο πάροχο των ψηφιακών, αλλά να ξέρεις πως με τα αναλογικά βγάζαμε καλύτερο ψωμάκι όταν είμαστε στα κανάλια μας...
> Αν εσύ (ο καθένας) θα χάσει από την ψηφιακή μετάβαση μερικές δεκάδες ευρώ (για την ψυχαγωγία του και όχι για το ψωμί των παιδιών του!), εγώ έχω χάσει σε μια τριετία μερικές χιλιάδες.
> Ζημιά έχω από την ψηφιακή μετάβαση και οικονομική και σε εργατοώρες, αλλά δεν είμαι ο άνθρωπος που θα μιζεριάσω, αναγκαστικά θα πρέπει να ακολουθήσω τις εξελίξεις και θα πω τα πράγματα με το όνομά τους.



*"ΔΕΙ ΔΕΙ ΧΡΗΜΑΤΩΝ Ω ΑΝΔΡΕΣ ΑΘΗΝΑΙΟΙ"* (Δημοσθένης Ά ΚΟΡΙΝΘ.)

----------


## Panoss

> αλλά σαν πολίτης και σαν τεχνικός που κατέχει το θέμα καλά κάνουμε και πάμε στο ψηφιακό.



Συνεχίζεις το διάλογο και την αντιπαράθεση με τον εαυτό σου.
Ποιος είπε ότι κακώς κάνουμε που πάμε στο ψηφιακό;  :Confused1: 
Ξέρω...θα αραδιάσεις ένα κάρο άσχετα γιατί η απάντηση είναι πολύ απλή και σύντομη: Κανείς.

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> Ποιος είπε ότι κακώς κάνουμε που πάμε στο ψηφιακό;



Κανείς δεν το είπε:




> Επίσης, για να μην υπάρχει δόλος, θα πρέπει *να μην σε εξαναγκάζει* να ακολουθήσεις τον ψηφιακό δρόμο αλλά να επιλέγεις ό,τι θες.







> Όχι με το ζόρι, θες δε θες, ψηφιακό. Ή τίποτα.







> Αν είναι να την καταργήσει κάποιος αυτός πρέπει να 'ναι καταναλωτής.



Και αν ξαναπείς πως πρέπει να λειτουργούν μαζί αναλογικά και ψηφιακά σου εξήγησα πως τεχνικά δε γίνετε.




> *"ΔΕΙ ΔΕΙ ΧΡΗΜΑΤΩΝ Ω ΑΝΔΡΕΣ ΑΘΗΝΑΙΟΙ"* (Δημοσθένης Ά ΚΟΡΙΝΘ.)



Ντεν γκνωρίζω αρχαία καρντιά μου...

----------


## SRF

> ε προφανως ο *GiwrgosTH* *εργαζεται στον χωρο και εχει αμεσα συμφεροντα*. δεν εξηγειται διαφορετικα που θελει να βαλουμε και στον... πισινο μας αποκωδικοποιητες.







> Ναι σαφώς και εργάζομαι στο χώρο και δεν το έχω κρύψει, συγκεκριμένα στο πάροχο των ψηφιακών, αλλά να ξέρεις πως με τα αναλογικά βγάζαμε καλύτερο ψωμάκι όταν είμαστε στα κανάλια μας...
> Αν εσύ (ο καθένας) θα χάσει από την ψηφιακή μετάβαση μερικές δεκάδες ευρώ (για την ψυχαγωγία του και όχι για το ψωμί των παιδιών του!), εγώ έχω χάσει σε μια τριετία μερικές χιλιάδες.
> Ζημιά έχω από την ψηφιακή μετάβαση και οικονομική και σε εργατοώρες, αλλά δεν είμαι ο άνθρωπος που θα μιζεριάσω, αναγκαστικά θα πρέπει να ακολουθήσω τις εξελίξεις και θα πω τα πράγματα με το όνομά τους.
> Σαν εργαζόμενος λοιπόν χίλιες φορές να μέναμε στο αναλογικό, αλλά *σαν πολίτης και σαν τεχνικός που κατέχει το θέμα καλά κάνουμε και πάμε στο ψηφιακό*.
> Ελπίζω να σε κάλυψα και το σταματάω εδώ.
> Αν θέλει κάποιος να συζητήσουμε τεχνικά φυσικά και είμαι διαθέσιμος.



Προσωπικά ήμουν & ΕΙΜΑΙ εντελώς αντίθετος με την "ψηφιακή" τηλεόραση & ειδικότερα για να το επεκτείνω... ραδιοφωνία!!! 
Αλλά δεν κρίνω τις προθέσεις και θέσεις καθενός, από το αν εργάζεται ή όχι στον χώρο... ώστε να τον υποστηρίζει ή μη κατά το δοκούν!  
Σε πρώτη φάση... όποιος ΔΕΝ θέλει ΔΕΝ παίρνει αποκωδικοποιητή... και απλά ΔΕΝ βλέπει τηλεόραση... ΠΛΕΟΝ!!! Αυτό είναι ΕΚΤΟΣ τεχνικής αντιμετώπισης το όλου θέματος... και επαφίεται στις προσωπικές επιλογές καθενός μας!  Αν και εμένα θα με έβρισκε θετικό στο να υπήρχε μια μαζική άρνηση "μεταβάσεως Κλικλίκου" (αλήθεια αυτός ο διαφημιστής που επιννόησε την δεσποινίδα Κλικλίκου για να μας προσβάλλει ΟΛΟΥΣ με την κοροίδία εξ' ονόματος, αλλά και εκείνο το ¨δεν θέλει πολύ κλικ κλικ...", θα πρέπει να πήρε τρελλά λεφτά για την επιτυχή καθύβρησή μας)!  

Αλλά... ΔΕΝ μπορούμε ως γνήσιοι αιγοί να ζήσουμε χωρις "τσοπάνους" & "τσοπανόσκυλα" να μας καθοδηγούν γαβγίζοντας & υλακτώντας ατέρμονα κάθε ημέρα στοις ~8.00μμ από τα παράθυρα του μαντριού μας! Και πήραμε τις "κουδούνες" μόνοι μας όλοι... τροχάδην!!! 

Τώρα σαν Πόλίτης... που είναι ανεξάρτητο ίδιον του Τεχνικού... να με συγχωρείς αλλά ΔΕΝ βρίσκω τίποτα το "καλώς πράττουμε" στο όλον! Δυστυχώς ως ΠΟΛΙΤΗΣ το μόνο που δεν υπάρχει είναι καποιο κέρδος Βελτιώσεως βίου μας!!! Μάλλον το εναντίον έπεται!!! Το γιατί και το πως νοείται αυτό... μπορώ να στο αναλύσω... αλλά θα γράφω κατεβατά από αυτά που πολλάκης έχω κατηγορηθεί ότι κάνω! 
Ως ΤΕΧΝΚΟΣ όμως? Εκεί περιπλέκεται αρκετά το θέμα! Γιατί ο τεχνικος πρέπει να εξετάζει και απόψεις μελλοντικού εκτροχιασμού της όποιας εφαρμογής τεχνολογικής "προόδου" !!!  
Αν ξεκινήσουμε ως τεχνικής και μόνο εφαρμογής μιάς μεθόδου Α έναντι μιάς Β και δούμε την "μαθηματική" τους προσέγγιση χωρίς να προσθέουμε παραμέτρους υλοποίησης - ΕΦΑΡΜΟΓΗΣ σε έναν κόσμο ΜΗ ΑΓΓΕΛΙΚΑ ΠΛΑΣΜΕΝΟ.... τότε ΙΣΩΣ... επαναλαμβάνω ΙΣΩΣ... με κεφαλαία... να υπήρχε θετικό πρόσημο ως προς την ψηφιακή μετάβαση ή καλύτερα ΜΕΘΟΔΟ μεταδόσεως! 
Το ΙΣΩΣ βέβαια δεν το θέτω τυχαία! Γιατί ακόμα και αν κερδίζει σε "σημεία" η ψηφιακή μετάδοση πληροφριών γενικότερα... υπάρχει και τουλάχιστον ΜΙΑ ΠΑΡΑΜΕΤΡΟΣ που ανάλογα την ΧΡΗΣΗ αναλογικής έναντι ψηφιακής μεθόδου... πρέπει να συνυπολογιστεί ΚΑΙ ΤΕΧΝΙΚΑ! 
Αυτή είναι η ΑΠΛΟΤΗΤΑ ΕΝ ΔΥΝΑΜΕΙ ΑΠΟΔΙΑΜΟΡΦΩΣΕΩΣ (λήψεως - αποκωδικοποίησης ή όπως αλλοιώς θες να αποκαλεστεί) σε περίπτωση που απαιτηθεί! 
Και όταν αναφερθούμε για γενικές επικοινωνείες αυτό δεν έχει καμμία σημασία, και ίσως απαιτούμε και το να ΜΗΝ γίνεται εύκολα, ώστε να υπάρχει και εξασφάλιση απορρήτου! 
Όταν όμως πάμε στο BROAD-CAST ή λέξη καθορίζει στο πρώτο συνθετικό αυτομάτως τι ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να υφίσταται!  Το BROAD είναι ΟΡΙΣΜΟΣ... που αν τον μελετήσεις ορθά θα συμπεριλάβει και το τεχνικό μέρος μιά ΑΠΛΗΣ ΠΑΝΑΠΛΗΣ ή δυνατόν μεθόδου και προς των δέκτη!!! 
Ναι σίγουρα τα "κέρδη" ενός ψηφιακά μεταδιδόμενου συστήματος πληροφοριών είναι μεγάλα... σε πολλούς τομείς, και βεβαίως σε ποιότητα μεταδόσεως, μεγέθους όγκου μεταδόσεως, κλπ, κλπ! Επίσης έχωντας αναπτύξει για λογιαρασμό & σε συνεργασία με μια μεγάλη τότε εταιρεία πομποδεκτών το σύστημα της για TRUNKING RADIO και έχω δει εκ των έσσω τι μπορεί να... επιλέξει ο "πάροχος" για κάθε "πελάτη" ανεξάρτητα όταν χρειαστεί! Δεν είναι ΤΟΣΟ ΑΘΩΑ όλα ώστε να τα εξετάζεις ΜΟΝΟ ΤΕΧΝΙΚΑ!!! 
Και ως τροφή για σκέψη... σκέψου στο Β'ΠΠ οι Γερμανοί (Ω! τι... σύμπτωση) να μπορούσαν να "σφραγίζουν" οριστικά τα ραδιόφωνα των "ΠΟΛΙΤΩΝ' σε κατεχόμενες χώρες.... με τρόπο που μόνο εκείνοι θα μπορούσαν να τον αναστρέψουν... και όχι κάθε πολίτης να μπορεί ΜΟΝΟΣ ΤΟΥ να βγαζει το κερί από ένα μεταβλητό, για να ακο΄συει κάτι ΑΛΛΟ εκτός τον ωμό προπαγανδισμό των Γκαιμπελικών "τσοπανόσκυλων" όπως προανάφερα!!! 
Μην αναφερθώ... στην... "χούντα' που ΗΤΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΕΛΛΗΝΕΣ 9δηλαδή μην θεωρηθώ [υπερβολικός] με τους εξωτερικούς εχθρούς ως προς το παράδειγμα) που έριχνε παρεμβολλή στο σταθμό του Πολυτεχνείου... γιατί ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΣΕ ΝΑ ΚΛΕΙΣΕΙ - ΕΛΕΓΞΕΙ ΕΞ' ΑΠΟΣΤΑΣΕΩΣ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΥ ΔΕΚΤΕΣ!!! Με ψηφιακούς... πες μου.... ΕΙΛΙΚΡΙΝΑ ΩΣ ΤΕΧΝΙΚΟΣ ΓΝΩΣΤΗΣ... ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΣΕ ΑΝ ΤΟ ΗΘΕΛΕ, ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΑΚΟΥΣΕΙ ΠΟΤΕ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ ΤΟΝ ΣΤΑΘΜΟ ΕΚΕΙΝΟΝ? Και τεχνικά... ΠΑΛΙ... αναβάθμισε τον ραδιοφωνικό... του τότε... σε τηλεοπτικό και δες το ερώτημα στο ΑΝΑΛΟΓΙΚΟΣ & ΨΗΦΙΑΚΟΣ!!!!  

Μετά έλα να συζητήσουμε ΟΣΟ θέλεις την τεχνική "εξέλιξη" έναντι της... ΕΛΕΓΚΤΙΚΗΣ ΠΑΝΔΥΝΑΜΙΑΣ που προσφέρει σε ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΟΥΣ "ΑΓΙΟΥΣ" (κατα το ευαγγελικά [αγγελικά πλασμένος κόσμος] που ΙΣΩΣ νομίζεις ότι ζούμε)!!!  Και εκεί κάθε ΣΥΝ τεχνολογικό... θα πρέπει να απαντάει & ΑΠΟΚΛΕΙΕΙ ΟΡΙΣΤΙΚΑ την ελεγκτική αντερώτηση!!! 
Πες μου ΕΝΑ τεχνικό ΣΥΝ από όλα όσα γνωρίζεις ως τεχνικός... που θα κερδίσει τελικά την αντιπαράθεση αυτή!!!

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> Επίσης έχωντας αναπτύξει για λογιαρασμό & σε συνεργασία με μια μεγάλη τότε εταιρεία πομποδεκτών το σύστημα της για TRUNKING RADIO και έχω δει εκ των έσσω τι μπορεί να... επιλέξει ο "πάροχος" για κάθε "πελάτη" ανεξάρτητα όταν χρειαστεί! Δεν είναι ΤΟΣΟ ΑΘΩΑ όλα ώστε να τα εξετάζεις ΜΟΝΟ ΤΕΧΝΙΚΑ!!!



Γιώργο γενικά τα ΜΜΕ δεν είναι αθώα, οπότε είτε ψηφιακά, είτε αναλογικά η πλύση εγκεφάλου θα γίνει.
Το καλύτερο είναι ο κόσμος να κλείσει τις τηλεοράσεις και να βγει στη γειτονιά να μιλήσει, να εκφραστεί και να μάθει τα νέα.
Δυστυχώς αυτό δεν μπορεί να γίνει, ο κόσμος έχει μάθει στην αποβλάκωση της τηλεόρασης, οπότε τουλάχιστον ας αποβλακώνετε HD και χωρίς χιονάκια και είδωλα  :Wink: 
Αυτό το τελευταίο είναι το καθαρα τεχνικό που στηρίζω την ψηφιακή.

----------


## xqtr

Το σιγουρο ειναι, οτι αν ειχαμε αυτη τη στιγμη, γεματες τις τσεπες μας... κανεις δεν θα νοιαζοταν για το ψηφιακο σημα, οπως καναμε τοσα χρονια σε αλλα θεματα.

...και για να συνεχισω το σκεπτικο του φιλου παραπανω, που το εθεσε ωραια αλλα δεν επεκταθηκε... οδηγουμαστε σιγα κ σταθερα σε μια Οργουελικη (1984) εποχη. Δεν ειναι μονο η ψηφιακη τηλεοραση που φαιρνει νεα δεδομενα στο χωρο, ειναι τα κινητα, που πλεον ειναι ονομαστικα, ειναι το internet που πλεον μονο ανωνυμο δεν ειναι, οι καμερες παντου, ο περιορισμος του μετρητου κ ο ερχομος των "αθωων" ψηφιακων νομισματων κα. Οποιος δεν τα βλεπει, απλα εθελοτυφλει.

----------


## SRF

> Γιώργο γενικά τα ΜΜΕ δεν είναι αθώα, οπότε είτε ψηφιακά, είτε αναλογικά η πλύση εγκεφάλου θα γίνει.
> Το καλύτερο είναι ο κόσμος να κλείσει τις τηλεοράσεις και να βγει στη γειτονιά να μιλήσει, να εκφραστεί και να μάθει τα νέα.
> Δυστυχώς αυτό δεν μπορεί να γίνει, ο κόσμος έχει μάθει στην αποβλάκωση της τηλεόρασης, οπότε τουλάχιστον ας αποβλακώνετε HD και χωρίς χιονάκια και είδωλα 
> Αυτό το τελευταίο είναι το καθαρα τεχνικό που στηρίζω την ψηφιακή.



Το κακό είναι ότι στο ψηφιακό αποβλάκωμα... δεν υπάρχει καμμία δυνατότητα έστω και τυχαίας... "εναλλακτικής αποβλάκωσης" ! Δεν υπάρχει - θα υπάρξει αναστροφή... ή δυνατότητα έστω αναθεώρησης!!!

----------


## nikosp

> Γιώργο γενικά τα ΜΜΕ δεν είναι αθώα, οπότε είτε ψηφιακά, είτε αναλογικά η πλύση εγκεφάλου θα γίνει.
> Το καλύτερο είναι ο κόσμος να κλείσει τις τηλεοράσεις και να βγει στη γειτονιά να μιλήσει, να εκφραστεί και να μάθει τα νέα.
> Δυστυχώς αυτό δεν μπορεί να γίνει, ο κόσμος έχει μάθει στην αποβλάκωση της τηλεόρασης, οπότε τουλάχιστον ας αποβλακώνετε HD και χωρίς χιονάκια και είδωλα 
> Αυτό το τελευταίο είναι το καθαρα τεχνικό που στηρίζω την ψηφιακή.



Γιατί δηλαδή εάν βγεις στην γειτονιά και πιάσεις την κουβέντα θα μάθεις νέα η την πα@@ριά του καθενός ?

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> Γιατί δηλαδή εάν βγεις στην γειτονιά και πιάσεις την κουβέντα θα μάθεις νέα η την πα@@ριά του καθενός ?



Διάλεξε καλύτερες παρέες ή καλύτερους γείτονες, ή δες τηλεόραση βρε αδερφέ, δε χάλασε ο κόσμος!

----------


## Panoss

Κανείς δεν το είπε:
 Αρχικό μήνυμα από *Panoss*  
                 Επίσης, για να μην υπάρχει δόλος, θα πρέπει *να μην σε εξαναγκάζει* να ακολουθήσεις τον ψηφιακό δρόμο αλλά να επιλέγεις ό,τι θες.



 Αρχικό μήνυμα από *Panoss*  
                 Όχι με το ζόρι, θες δε θες, ψηφιακό. Ή τίποτα.



 Αρχικό μήνυμα από *Panoss*  
                 Αν είναι να την καταργήσει κάποιος αυτός πρέπει να 'ναι καταναλωτής.









> Κανείς δεν το είπε:
> 
> 
> 
> Και αν ξαναπείς πως πρέπει να λειτουργούν μαζί αναλογικά και ψηφιακά σου εξήγησα πως τεχνικά δε γίνετε.
> 
> Ντεν γκνωρίζω αρχαία καρντιά μου...



Αν από τα παραπάνω που έγραψα...εσύ συμπέρανες...ότι...πιστεύω..ότι...κακώς κάνουμε που πάμε στο ψηφιακό...δεν γνωρίζεις ΚΑΙ νέα ελληνικά. Οπότε η 'συζήτηση' δεν έχει κανένα νόημα.

----------


## antonis_p

> Και...πώς όλο αυτό απαντάει στο γιατί πρέπει να διακοπούν οι αναλογικές μεταδόσεις;



http://olympia.gr/2012/07/20/%CE%B3%...C%CE%BB%CE%BB/

http://ethniki-eteria.blogspot.gr/20...g-post_28.html

----------


## vasilllis

Νομιζω οτι η μεταβαση εχει ξεκινησει εδω και μια 5ετια και οχι χτες.Ηδη επρεπε να εχουμε προμυθευτει τον αναλογο εξοπλισμο,τοτε που ειχαμε μερικα € .

----------


## antonis_p

> Νομιζω οτι η μεταβαση εχει ξεκινησει εδω και μια 5ετια και οχι χτες.Ηδη επρεπε να εχουμε προμυθευτει τον αναλογο εξοπλισμο,τοτε που ειχαμε μερικα € .



Η αλήθεια είναι πως δεν έχουν μπέσα, ξέρεις πόσοι δέκτες mpeg2 είναι ήδη στα σκουπίδια;

----------


## betacord85

ξερεις αντωνη τοτε που ηρθε το mpeg4 στην αθηνα ολοι οι συνταξιουχοι και αυτοι που δεν ειχαν πολλα λεφτα και ενω ειχαν δεκτη mpeg2 μου λεγανε παλικαρι μπορουμε να βλεπουμε με τον παλιο μας δεκτη?τι να τους πεις?να πανε να σκασουνε το 50αρικο να παρουν δεκτη?ενω δεν εχουν να ενα πιατο φαι να φανε?μεχρι και γιαγια με μια loewe opta ασπρομαυρη ηρθε και ζηταγε δεκτη!απατεωνες ολοι!ασε μεγαλη συζητηση...ειδικα τα καταστηματα που τους περνανε 8 ευρω και τους δινανε 50!και ολοι ιδιοι μεσα μονο το brand name απεξω απτην συσκευη αλλαζε...

----------


## vasilllis

> Η αλήθεια είναι πως δεν έχουν μπέσα, ξέρεις πόσοι δέκτες mpeg2 είναι ήδη στα σκουπίδια;



για αυτο να μου πεις ειναι αξιο αποριας.Απορω πως ξεκινησε η εισαγωγη και διαθεση τηλεορασεων που απλα δεν ηταν συμβατες με τιποτα..

----------


## antonis_p

Υπάρχει κάποια ενημέρωση, αν θα παίξουν και ραδιοφωνικοί σταθμοί μέσα από digea;

----------


## CybEng

Κύριοι μην το ψάχνουμε πολύ το θέμα. Πέρα από τα τεχνικά έχουμε την απλή εξίσωση "Ψηφιακή μετάδοση δι'ενός παρόχου ΜΟΝΟ = Εξουσία και έλεγχος επί του ραδιοφάσματος". Δεν νομίζω να ξεχάσαμε τόσο σύντομα το "μαύρο" που έπεσε σε όσα ψηφιακά κανάλια έκαναν αναμετάδοση της εν μία νυκτή καταργηθήσας ΕΡΤ.

----------

haris_216 (25-07-14), 

jami (21-07-14), 

lepouras (21-07-14), 

xsterg (20-07-14)

----------


## xsterg

> Κύριοι μην το ψάχνουμε πολύ το θέμα. Πέρα από τα τεχνικά έχουμε την απλή εξίσωση "Ψηφιακή μετάδοση δι'ενός παρόχου ΜΟΝΟ = Εξουσία και έλεγχος επί του ραδιοφάσματος". Δεν νομίζω να ξεχάσαμε τόσο σύντομα το "μαύρο" που έπεσε σε όσα ψηφιακά κανάλια έκαναν αναμετάδοση της εν μία νυκτή καταργηθήσας ΕΡΤ.



η ουσια ειναι εκει. το εθεσες πολυ ευστοχα.

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> Υπάρχει κάποια ενημέρωση, αν θα παίξουν και ραδιοφωνικοί σταθμοί μέσα από digea;



Προς το παρόν όχι, στο μέλλον λογικά θα παίξουν κάποιοι.

----------


## radioamateur

> Προς το παρόν όχι, στο μέλλον λογικά θα παίξουν κάποιοι.



Θα μπορούσαν να παίξουν ερασιτεχνικοί μέσω Digea; ;Μπορείς να ενημερωθείς;Αντί να πληρώνουμε ρεύματα ας πληρώνουμε μια μικρή συνδρομή και να μας ακούει ολόκληρη η Ελλάδα και να έχουμε το κεφάλι μας ήσυχο.

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

-Να΄  μαι  κι΄ εγώ  σαν  δημιουργός  του  θέματος  καλή  η  συζήτηση  αλλά  με  επιχειρήματα  και  όχι  με  στείρες  αντιπαραθέσεις  και  ένα  επιχείρημα  λοιπόν  είναι  το  χάος  μπάχαλο  ή  όπως  θέλετε  πείτε το  στο  τηλεοπτικό  τοπίο  απο  άποψη συχνοτήτων  και  ισχύος  καλό  θα  ήταν  να  συνυπήρχαν  και  τα  δύο  συστήματα  αλλά  όπως  γνωρίζουμε  οι καπως ασχολούμενοι με  το  αντικείμενο  αυτό  είναι  απο  δύσκολο  εως  αδύνατο  στην  Ελληνική  πραγματικότητα.

-Ενα  καλο  λοιπόν  της ψηφιακής  είναι  η  ΤΑΞΗ  που θα  μπεί  στη  τηλεοπτική-συχνοτική  αναρχία.

-Κανένας  δεν  μίλησε  για  τις  μαύρες  τρύπες  που  θα  υπάρξουν  απο  πλευράς  κάλυψης  έστω  σε  λίγες  περιοχές  καλλίτερη  η  κακή  εικόνα  απο  το  καθόλου  εικόνα.

-Απο  τηλεόραση  βλέπω  αναλογική  ακόμη.

----------


## ThanosR

Είμαι ένας από τους ευτυχείς Έλληνες που δεν παρακολουθούν τηλεόραση. 

Από τη μετάβαση στο ψηφιακό περίμενα καλύτερη ποιότητα εικόνας. Θυμάμαι την πρώτη μέρα που γύρισα την κεραία προς τον αναμεταδότη ψηφιακής, έβαλα τα γέλια από την ποιότητα. Ακόμα και τώρα αν δεν απατώμαι, κάποια κανάλια εκπέμπουν σε 4:3 και βλέπω τις φάτσες "τραβηγμένες" Αν μακροπρόθεσμα ο στόχος είναι να πάνε όλα τα κανάλια σε 16:9 και σε HD τότε θα έλεγα ότι η μετάβαση ήταν το πρώτο βήμα προς την πρόοδο. Για την ώρα, ας προσπαθήσουν να τηρήσουν τουλάχιστον το πρόγραμμα εκπομπών.
Βάζω λογισμικό να γράψει ταινία από 10 έως τις 11 και η ταινία αρχίζει 10:15 και τελειώνει 11:20. Δεν ζητάω πολλά ε?  :Smile:

----------


## matthew

Στη τηλεόραση βλέπω μόνο τη μπάλα. Χάλια τα κάνανε & εκεί. Πήρε όλους τους μεγάλους αγώνες το nova & τρέχουμε στην καφετέρια να δούμε μπάλα!  :Thumbdown:  Πανικός μετά! Αρχίζουν να γαυγίζουν όλοι & δεν μπορείς να δεις έναν αγώνα με την ησυχία σου!  :Cursing:

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> Θα μπορούσαν να παίξουν ερασιτεχνικοί μέσω Digea; ;Μπορείς να ενημερωθείς;Αντί να πληρώνουμε ρεύματα ας πληρώνουμε μια μικρή συνδρομή και να μας ακούει ολόκληρη η Ελλάδα και να έχουμε το κεφάλι μας ήσυχο.



Προς το παρόν σίγουρα όχι, στο μέλλον μάλλον όχι.
Εδώ δεν μπορούν προς το παρόν να παίξουν οι νόμιμοι, θα παίξουν οι παράνομοι?

----------


## antonis_p

> Προς το παρόν σίγουρα όχι, στο μέλλον μάλλον όχι.
> Εδώ δεν μπορούν προς το παρόν να παίξουν οι νόμιμοι, θα παίξουν οι παράνομοι?



Αν μαζευτούν κάποιοι, ιδρύσουν μία εταιρία
και πληρώνουν στη DIGEA το κόστος της αναμετάδοσης, γιατί να μην τους αναμεταδώσει η DIGEA;

----------


## sigmacom

Οι υφιστάμενοι (νόμιμοι) ραδιοφωνικοί σταθμοί, πρέπει να πάρουν άδεια από το ΕΣΡ για να παίξουν σε ψηφιακή πλατφόρμα (επίγεια ή δορυφορική). 
Πόσο μάλλον οι παράνομοι (άνευ ΒΝΛ ή άλλης άδειας) σταθμοί. Αυτό θέλει μάλλον να πει ο *GiwrgosTH*.

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> Αν μαζευτούν κάποιοι, ιδρύσουν μία εταιρία
> και πληρώνουν στη DIGEA το κόστος της αναμετάδοσης, γιατί να μην τους αναμεταδώσει η DIGEA;



Ισχύει αυτό που λέει ο Στέλιος.




> Οι υφιστάμενοι (νόμιμοι) ραδιοφωνικοί σταθμοί, πρέπει να πάρουν άδεια από το ΕΣΡ για να παίξουν σε ψηφιακή πλατφόρμα (επίγεια ή δορυφορική). 
> Πόσο μάλλον οι παράνομοι (άνευ ΒΝΛ ή άλλης άδειας) σταθμοί. Αυτό θέλει μάλλον να πει ο *GiwrgosTH*.



Για να παίξει κάποιος στην επίγεια ψηφιακή, είτε είναι ραδιόφωνο είτε τηλεόραση, θα πρέπει να έχει άδεια από το ΕΣΡ και το βλέπω χλωμό προς το παρόν να δώσει ακόμη και στους αδειούχους.
Η Digea από την άλλη πελάτες θέλει και έχει τη δυνατότητα να παίξει αρκετά ραδιόφωνα, αλλά η νομοθεσία, προς το παρόν τουλάχιστον, δεν το προβλέπει.

----------


## SRF

> Ισχύει αυτό που λέει ο Στέλιος.
> 
> Για να παίξει κάποιος στην επίγεια ψηφιακή, είτε είναι ραδιόφωνο είτε τηλεόραση, θα πρέπει να έχει άδεια από το ΕΣΡ και το βλέπω χλωμό προς το παρόν να δώσει ακόμη και στους αδειούχους.
> Η Digea από την άλλη πελάτες θέλει και έχει τη δυνατότητα να παίξει αρκετά ραδιόφωνα, *αλλά η νομοθεσία*, προς το παρόν τουλάχιστον,* δεν το προβλέπει*.



Και καλά κάνει!!!

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> Και καλά κάνει!!!



Γιώργο καλά, κακά, κάποια στιγμή θα το επιτρέψει!
Αν το δούμε ρομαντικά καλό θα ήταν να μην είχε δώσει ποτέ άδειες ούτε και για αναλογικά ραδιόφωνα και να έχουμε συχνότητες να παίζουμε, αλλά δυστυχώς (ή μήπως ευτυχώς?) αυτή είναι η εξέλιξη...
Τα ΜΜΕ επηρεάζουν πολύ κόσμο και δεν όπως δε θα ήταν δυνατόν να μείνουν για πάντα στα στενά όρια των ραδιερασιτεχνών, έτσι δεν είναι δυνατόν οι μεγάλοι σταθμοί να μείνουν στα όρια της πρωτεύουσας, αν και δε νομίζω να υπάρχει κανείς που με τον ένα ή τον άλλο τρόπο δεν εκπέμπει πλέον σε όλη τη χώρα!

----------


## antonis_p

> Και καλά κάνει!!!



γιατί;;;

----------


## john_b

Μια και μεταβαίνουμε στα ψηφιακά, τι γίνεται με τις αναλογικές συχνότητες; 
Δλδ, εφ όσον το φάσμα θα μείνει κενό, γιατί να μην δοθεί στους ερασιτέχνες, ακόμη και για εκπομπές μουσικής ή τηλεοπτικές, χωρίς βέβαια διαφημίσεις για κέρδος; 
Γιατί να μην ξανακούσουμε νόμιμα τον ερασιτέχνη να λέει, χαρισμένο στην Κούλα από τον Χαράλαμπο;

----------


## SRF

> Γιώργο καλά, κακά, κάποια στιγμή θα το επιτρέψει!
> *Αν το δούμε ρομαντικά καλό θα ήταν να μην είχε δώσει ποτέ άδειες ούτε και για αναλογικά ραδιόφωνα και να έχουμε συχνότητες να παίζουμε*, αλλά δυστυχώς (ή μήπως ευτυχώς?) αυτή είναι η εξέλιξη...
> Τα ΜΜΕ επηρεάζουν πολύ κόσμο και δεν όπως δε θα ήταν δυνατόν να μείνουν για πάντα στα στενά όρια των ραδιερασιτεχνών, έτσι δεν είναι δυνατόν οι μεγάλοι σταθμοί να μείνουν στα όρια της πρωτεύουσας, αν και δε νομίζω να υπάρχει κανείς που με τον ένα ή τον άλλο τρόπο δεν εκπέμπει πλέον σε όλη τη χώρα!



Δεν το λέω/αντιμετωπίζω καθόλου "ρομαντικά" !!! Και ΠΟΤε δεν ήμουν υπέρ του "χύμα" και των μη αδειών... ακόμα και την "ρομαντική εποχή" και μάλιστα το "πλήρωσα" κιόλας όταν προσπάθησα να μαζέψω κάποτε αρκετούς "ρομαντικούς" για να πάμε νομικά τότε για νομιμοποίηση κα΄τα το Ιταλικό πρότυπο!!! Εν έτει 1981!!! Συγκεντρώσεις στην τότε "NO NAME" και αλλού εκεί κοντά στη σχολή Ευελπίδων! Μας "μαζέψαν" εν μία νυκτί... ή ορθότερα σε δυό πρωϊνά... σχεδόν όλους! Αλλά αυτό είναι άλλη ιστορία!!! 

Το βλέπω/αντιμετωπίζω ψυχρά ως έννοια ραδιοφωνου! Και μάλιστα ψυχρά επαγγελματικά... τόσο τεχνικά όσο και χρηστικά! Το ραδιόφωνο έχει πρακτικά τεράστιες διαφορές εφαρμογής από τηλεοπτικούς σταθμούς... Και τουλάχιστον ως έχει η ψηφιακή επίγεια τηλεοράση ακόμα ΔΕΝ είναι σε θέση να το υποκαταστήσει σε 80% των χρήσεών του!!! Αν αναφέρεσαι ως μελλοντική "εξέλιξη" για μετά από 30 -50 έτη... τότε δυστυχώς (και ίσως σε τρομοκρατήσω ολίγον) δεν θα υπάρξει ενσωμάτωση του ραδιοφώνου σε DVB-T πλατφόρμες... αλλά και αυτές θα εξαφανιστούν με μιάς με το επερχόμενο ιντερνετικό τοπίο... που ΔΥΣΤΥΧΩΣ οι ίδιοι οι τηλεοπτικοί ΑΝΟΙΞΑΝ & ΤΟΝ ΦΥΣΙΚΟ ΧΩΡΟ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΓΕΝΝΗΘΕΙ!!! Αν και το "τυράκι" που τους πετάξαν (διεθνώς) για να τρέξουν ήταν ακριβώς αυτό... το να μην τους προλάβει η ιντερνετική κινητή ραδιοτηλεοπτική "τηλεφωνία"!!! Λες να έχω "άδικό" ή να μην ξέρω τι λέω/ Ίσως... αλλά για πές μας ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΔΟΘΕΙ ΤΟ ΑΠΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΩΜΕΝΟ ΤΗΛΕΟΠΤΙΚΟ ΦΑΣΜΑ? Σε... ΤΙ χρήση... αλήθεια? Ποιοί... το εποφθαλμιούν... εδώ και σχεδόν δύο δεκαετίες? Και... ΓΙΑΤΙ? Η "απάντηση" έχει δωθεί τουλάχιστον προ 14+ ετών σε αναφορές στο ΙΕΕΕ! Αλλά αυτό επίσης είναι άλλη... "κρυφή" ιστορία! Ας πούμε απλά για το ραδιόφωνο...  Εδώ το πολυδιαφημιζόμενο DAB, η... "εξέλιξη" στο ραδιόφωνο όπως θα την αντιμετώπιζες σύμφωνα με το ευρύτερο "εξελικτικό" σκεπτικό σου... δηλάδη, και πλέον οδεύει οριστικά προς την εξαφάνισή του... ως είδος!  Το γιατί συμβαίνει αυτό... είναι που ακριβώς θα σου δώσει και την πραγματική αιτιολογηση των θέσεών μου επί αυτού του τομέα! 
Ναι... οι κ.κ. ΚΛΙΚΛΙΚΟΙ σαφέστατα εποφθαλμιούν να "πάρουν" πακέτο και το ραδιόφωνο αφού μόνο έτσι τελικά θα επιβιώσουν όντως!!!  Από τις τηλεοράσεις μόνο... βλέπω να "μπαίνουν" μέσα με τα μπούνια οι "συνιδρυτές"... τι "να" μπαίνουν (μέλλον)... αφού ΗΔΗ ΜΠΑΙΝΟΥΝ, και εξ' αυτού και υπάρχει μερικώς και η κάθε νέα αναβολή επί αναβολών και δώστου!!!  Ή ΔΕΝ το γνωρίζεις αυτό?  Χρηματοδοτείται ως εταιρία ΜΟΝΟΝ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΥΣ ΜΕΤΟΧΟΥΣ ΤΗΣ (ναι αυτούς τους "πανελλαδικούς" μεGαλους σταθμούς... που ένας νομίζω επτώχευσε κιόλας και είναι με το ALTER έγκω του, ακόμα συνεταιράκι εκεί)? 





> γιατί;;;



Γιατί? Αλήθεια ρωτάς εσύ ΓΙΑΤΙ? Αν θυμάμαι καλά εσύ ειδικά ήσουν (είσαι) πρασπιστής της υποχρεωτικής ΜΟΡΣικής στους Ρ/Ε για αδειοδότηση! Και ρωτάς ΓΙΑΤΙ σε αυτό? 
Μα... για ακριβώς για τους ίδιους λόγους που ισχυρίζεσαι ότι το ΜΟΡΣ πρέπει να παραμείνει ως έχει, ως χρήση... και αξιοπιστία σε περίεργες... συνθήκες!!!

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> Μια και μεταβαίνουμε στα ψηφιακά, τι γίνεται με τις αναλογικές συχνότητες; 
> Δλδ, εφ όσον το φάσμα θα μείνει κενό, γιατί να μην δοθεί στους ερασιτέχνες, ακόμη και για εκπομπές μουσικής ή τηλεοπτικές, χωρίς βέβαια διαφημίσεις για κέρδος; 
> Γιατί να μην ξανακούσουμε νόμιμα τον ερασιτέχνη να λέει, χαρισμένο στην Κούλα από τον Χαράλαμπο;



Μα η μετάβαση στην ψηφιακή εκπομπή γίνετε για να ελευθερωθούν συχνότητες για τηλεφωνίες κλπ.
Πέρα από τις συχνότητες που έχουν δοθεί ήδη από το κανάλι 60 και πάνω μελετούν στην ITU να κοπούν από την ψηφιακή και από την 54 και πάνω και επίσης οι ενδιάμεσες κενές κατά περιοχές από το 21 ως το 54, οι λεγόμενες "μαύρες", να δοθούν και αυτές για άλλες χρήσεις.

----------


## SRF

> Μια και μεταβαίνουμε στα ψηφιακά, τι γίνεται με τις αναλογικές συχνότητες; 
> Δλδ, εφ όσον το φάσμα θα μείνει κενό, γιατί να μην δοθεί στους ερασιτέχνες, ακόμη και για εκπομπές μουσικής ή τηλεοπτικές, χωρίς βέβαια διαφημίσεις για κέρδος; 
> Γιατί να μην ξανακούσουμε νόμιμα τον ερασιτέχνη να λέει, *χαρισμένο στην Κούλα από τον Χαράλαμπο*;



Α... ΟΧΙ! Ειδικά ΑΝ είναι να ακούσουμε ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ αυτό που έδειχναν στην "παραδειγματική" φράση σου... τότε καλύτερα ΨΗΦΙΑΚΑ & ΚΛΕΙΣΤΑ!!!  :Sad:

----------


## john_b

Να ακούσουμε ΚΑΙ αυτό αγαπητέ.
Η ελεύθερη διακίνηση των προϊόντων λόγου και τέχνης αποτελεί συνταγματικά κατοχυρωμένο δικαίωμα των πολιτών.
ΑΝ κάποιος γουστάρει να εκφράζεται έτσι και όχι φυσικά να λέει, "Κούλα τον παίρνεις", καλώς θα κάνει να εκφράζεται. ΑΝ κάποιος άλλος τα θεωρεί όλα αυτά τρε μπανάλ και κιτς, ΚΑΛΑ κάνει και τα θεωρεί και μπορεί κάλλιστα να μην ξανακούσει αλλά να συντονίσει αλλού. Πάνε χρόνια που τελείωσα το σχολείο, αλλά νομίζω κάτι τέτοιο χαρακτηρίζει την δημοκρατία.

----------


## antonis_p

> Γιατί? Αλήθεια ρωτάς εσύ ΓΙΑΤΙ? Αν θυμάμαι καλά εσύ ειδικά ήσουν (είσαι) πρασπιστής της υποχρεωτικής ΜΟΡΣικής στους Ρ/Ε για αδειοδότηση! Και ρωτάς ΓΙΑΤΙ σε αυτό? 
> Μα... για ακριβώς για τους ίδιους λόγους που ισχυρίζεσαι ότι το ΜΟΡΣ πρέπει να παραμείνει ως έχει, ως χρήση... και αξιοπιστία σε περίεργες... συνθήκες!!!



Εγώ δεν αναρωτιέμαι γιατί να μην μεταδίδει η DIGEA γραφικούς πειρατές αλλά γιατί να μην μεταδίδει ραδιόφωνο. Επαγγελματικό, αδειοδοτημένο ραδιόφωνο. Βρίσκομαι στο εξοχικό, 40 χλμ από την Αθήνα και δεν μπορώ να ακούσω ... ειδήσεις! Μόνο κάτι πανηγυριώτες από την απέναντι ακτή. Για αυτό θέλω να μεταδωθεί ραδιόφωνο εφόσον υπάρχει ήδη ο εξοπλισμός και η υποδομή.

Η τηλεγραφία είναι άλλη ιστορία. Θέλω να υπάρχει διότι είναι η μόνη ελπίδα να μην γίνει cb ο ραδιοερασιτεχνισμός και να κάτσουν να διαβάσουν και να μάθουν δυο πράγματα οι υποψήφιοι και να μην παίρνει άδεια ο κάθε πικραμένος με εξεταστέα ύλη τη φυσική του γυμνασίου.

----------


## SV1GRN

"Η τηλεγραφία είναι άλλη ιστορία. Θέλω να υπάρχει διότι είναι η μόνη  ελπίδα να μην γίνει cb ο ραδιοερασιτεχνισμός και να κάτσουν να διαβάσουν  και να μάθουν δυο πράγματα οι υποψήφιοι και να μην παίρνει άδεια ο κάθε  πικραμένος με εξεταστέα ύλη τη φυσική του γυμνασίου."
Σε ποιά χώρα από όλες της προηγμένες η κατάργηση του φίλτρου μορς υποβίβασε τον ρ/ε; Σε καμμιά! Υπάρχει κάποια διεθνής σχετική εμπειρία που να το αποδυκνείει;
Ας σκεφθούμε ελεύθερα, τα σήματα μορς χρειάζεται να είναι επιλογή του ρ/ε και όχι υποχρέωση.
Στο παρελθόν, κάποιοι (ελάχιστοι ευτυχώς) δεινόσαυροι που δεν ήθελαν νέους στο χόμπι, κρατούσαν το "φίλτρο" αυτό με χέρια και με δόντια. Για αυτό και η χώρα μας ήταν η τελευταία Ευρωπαική που τα κατήργησε. Χειρότερο κακό στο χόμπι έκανε η επιμονή αυτή των δεινόσαυρων παρά τα δήθεν οφέλη που έλεγαν.
Αλλά αυτό το θέμα ανήκει στην ιστορία του ρ/ε μας και ας μην ασχολούμαστε άλλο.
Δες κάποιες προτάσεις της IARU για το χόμπι (100% αντίθετες με όσα πρέσβευαν οι δεινόσαυροι):
http://www.erodocdb.dk/docs/doc98/of.../ECCRep089.pdf

----------


## matthew

Αν μπουν & τα ραδιόφωνα στη digea τότε λογικά θα εκπέμπουν ψηφιακά, οπότε άντε πάλι από την αρχή να δώσουμε λεφτά πάλι για να αγοράσουμε ψηφιακά ραδιόφωνα.  :Thumbdown:  Ίσως στα σπίτια δε θα χρειαστεί καθώς οι αποκωδικοποιητές πρέπει να πιάνουν λογικά ψηφιακό ραδιόφωνο,  :Unsure:  αλλά στα αυτοκίνητα θα πρέπει να ξηλώσει ο κόσμος τα παλιά ράδια; Τελικά η ψηφιακή μετάβαση κοστίζει...

----------


## antonis_p

> Αν μπουν & τα ραδιόφωνα στη digea τότε λογικά θα εκπέμπουν ψηφιακά, οπότε άντε πάλι από την αρχή να δώσουμε λεφτά πάλι για να αγοράσουμε ψηφιακά ραδιόφωνα.  Ίσως στα σπίτια δε θα χρειαστεί καθώς οι αποκωδικοποιητές πρέπει να πιάνουν λογικά ψηφιακό ραδιόφωνο,  αλλά στα αυτοκίνητα θα πρέπει να ξηλώσει ο κόσμος τα παλιά ράδια; Τελικά η ψηφιακή μετάβαση κοστίζει...



Θα ακούγονται οι σταθμοί από τις τηλεοράσεις και τους απο-ψηφιοποιητές (δεν μου αρέσει το αποκωδικοποιητής)

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> Αν μπουν & τα ραδιόφωνα στη digea τότε λογικά θα εκπέμπουν ψηφιακά, οπότε άντε πάλι από την αρχή να δώσουμε λεφτά πάλι για να αγοράσουμε ψηφιακά ραδιόφωνα.  Ίσως στα σπίτια δε θα χρειαστεί καθώς οι αποκωδικοποιητές πρέπει να πιάνουν λογικά ψηφιακό ραδιόφωνο,  αλλά στα αυτοκίνητα θα πρέπει να ξηλώσει ο κόσμος τα παλιά ράδια; Τελικά η ψηφιακή μετάβαση κοστίζει...



Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να καταργηθεί η αναλογική εκπομπή των ραδιοφώνων, τουλάχιστον για τα επόμενα 20 χρόνια.
Απλά αν παίξουν ΚΑΙ ψηφιακά μέσω τηλεόρασης θα τα ακούει ΚΑΙ ο Αντώνης στο εξοχικό του  :Tongue2:

----------


## john_b

Χεχεχεχεχε, επίσης να προτείνουμε εκμάθηση σημάτων με φωτιές από τις φρυκτωρίες και σήματα καπνού των Απάτσι. Όχι το κάθε πικραμένο τυπάκι να μου παίρνει άδεια.....

----------


## antonis_p

> Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να καταργηθεί η αναλογική εκπομπή των ραδιοφώνων, τουλάχιστον για τα επόμενα 20 χρόνια.
> Απλά αν παίξουν ΚΑΙ ψηφιακά μέσω τηλεόρασης θα τα ακούει ΚΑΙ ο Αντώνης στο εξοχικό του



χωρίς να πρέπει να έχω adsl για να το κάνω μέσω web. Δεδομένου πως υπάρχει όλη η υποδομή, και από την μεριά του σταθμού, και από τη μεριά του χρήστη.

----------


## antonis_p

> Χεχεχεχεχε, επίσης να προτείνουμε εκμάθηση σημάτων με φωτιές από τις φρυκτωρίες και σήματα καπνού των Απάτσι. Όχι το κάθε πικραμένο τυπάκι να μου παίρνει άδεια.....



Επειδή τώρα κάνεις τα πρώτα βήματά σου στο χώρο, να σε ενημερώσω πως οι πιο πάνω δραστηριότητες δεν μπορούν να ανήκουν στο εύρος των δραστηριοτήτων των ασύρματων ραδιοερασιτεχνικών επικοινωνιών. Παρόλα αυτά αν επιλέξεις να το προτείνεις, στα πλαίσια της συμφορουμίτικης αλληλεγγύης, εγώ θα στηρίξω την πρότασή σου, όπως και όλες τις ιδέες που έχεις κατά καιρούς προτείνει.

----------


## john_b

> Επειδή τώρα κάνεις τα πρώτα βήματά σου στο χώρο, να σε ενημερώσω πως οι πιο πάνω δραστηριότητες δεν μπορούν να ανήκουν στο εύρος των δραστηριοτήτων των ασύρματων ραδιοερασιτεχνικών επικοινωνιών.



Γιατί όχι; Σαν τον κώδικα Ναβάχο. Εγώ θα κάνω σήματα με φωτιές και εσύ θα αναμεταδίδεις με μόρς.  :Tongue2: 





> Παρόλα αυτά αν επιλέξεις να το προτείνεις, στα πλαίσια της συμφορουμίτικης αλληλεγγύης, εγώ θα στηρίξω την πρότασή σου, όπως και όλες τις ιδέες που έχεις κατά καιρούς προτείνει.



Μ' αρέσεις.

----------


## antonis_p

> Γιατί όχι; Σαν τον κώδικα Ναβάχο. Εγώ θα κάνω σήματα με φωτιές και εσύ θα αναμεταδίδεις με μόρς.



Ότι θέλεις, αρκεί να κινείται στα πλαίσια του γράμματος του νόμου και του πνεύματος του ραδιοερασιτεχνισμού.

----------


## john_b

Ελα ρε μην γίνεσαι συγκαταβατικος, με ποιόν θα ψιλοτρογωμαι εγω;

----------


## radioamateur

> Ισχύει αυτό που λέει ο Στέλιος.
> 
> Για να παίξει κάποιος στην επίγεια ψηφιακή, είτε είναι ραδιόφωνο είτε τηλεόραση, θα πρέπει να έχει άδεια από το ΕΣΡ και το βλέπω χλωμό προς το παρόν να δώσει ακόμη και στους αδειούχους.
> Η Digea από την άλλη πελάτες θέλει και έχει τη δυνατότητα να παίξει αρκετά ραδιόφωνα, αλλά η νομοθεσία, προς το παρόν τουλάχιστον, δεν το προβλέπει.



Αν πληρώνω συνδρομή στον εκάστοτε πάροχο σημαίνει ότι θέλω να εκπέμπω κυριολεκτικά νόμιμα ως μη κερδοσκοπικός σταθμός.Αγοράζω μια συνδρομητική υπηρεσία για να ακούγεται η φωνή μου.Γιατι να χρειάζομαι άδεια από το ΕΣΡ ως 'Έλληνας πολίτης για μια υπηρεσία που ήδη έχει άδεια ο πάροχος;Θα τρελλαθούμε;

----------


## sigmacom

> Αν πληρώνω συνδρομή στον εκάστοτε πάροχο σημαίνει ότι θέλω να εκπέμπω κυριολεκτικά νόμιμα ως μη κερδοσκοπικός σταθμός.Αγοράζω μια συνδρομητική υπηρεσία για να ακούγεται η φωνή μου.Γιατι να χρειάζομαι άδεια από το ΕΣΡ ως 'Έλληνας πολίτης για μια υπηρεσία που ήδη έχει άδεια ο πάροχος;Θα τρελλαθούμε;



Κατ' αρχάς είναι δυο διαφορετικά πράγματα ο "πάροχος περιεχομένου" και ο "πάροχος δικτύου".  
Ο πρώτος έχει άδεια από το ΕΣΡ να παράγει το πρόγραμμα (περιεχόμενο) και ο δεύτερος έχει πάρει άδεια (και συχνότητες από την ΕΕΤΤ) για να το μεταδίδει μέσα από κάποιο επίγειο ή δορυφορικό μέσο. Δεν είναι κάποια δικιά μας καινοτομία, αυτό το μοντέλο ισχύει δεκαετίες στο εξωτερικό.

Ο πάροχος δεν μπορεί -βάσει νόμου- να σε βάλει στο μπουκέτο του αν δεν έχεις πάρει πρώτα άδεια σαν παραγωγός περιεχομένου από το ΕΣΡ.

Το ότι είναι αποτυχημένο το ΕΣΡ και σαν θεσμός και σαν λειτουργία, δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν πρέπει να υπάρχει καθόλου έλεγχος και αδειοδότηση των παρόχων περιεχομένου. 
Όταν φύγουν οι δεινόσαυροι που το στελεχώνουν, τότε θα υπάρξει ελπίδα & μέλλον...

----------


## john_b

Τώρα με τα ψηφιακά, με ποιο τρόπο οι σταθμοί στέλνουν σήμα στον πάροχο και με ποιο τρόπο ο πάροχος το εκπέμπει;

----------


## ΑΘΑΝΟΣ

Να ρωτήσω και εγώ κάτι τους ειδικούς. Όταν τελειώσει η μετάβαση στην ψηφιακή, τί θα γίνει με το αναλογικό φάσμα; Δεν θα εκπέμψουν κάποιοι παράνομα τουλάχιστον στην επαρχία που ελαχιστοποιείται κάπως ο κίνδυνος να τους "τσιμπήσουν" αμέσως; Και δεν αναφέρομαι μόνο στους τηλετσοντόβιους, αλλά ενδεχομένως κάποιος να θελήσει να παίξει μη πολυπαιγμένες ελληνικές ταινίες με διαφημίσεις για παράδειγμα. Στο εξωτερικό τι έγινε ή γίνεται;

----------


## sigmacom

> Τώρα με τα ψηφιακά, με ποιο τρόπο οι σταθμοί στέλνουν σήμα στον πάροχο και με ποιο τρόπο ο πάροχος το εκπέμπει;



Εξαρτάται πως το έχει σκεφτεί ο πάροχος δικτύου. 

Μπακάλικα να στο πω, κάποιοι στήνουν τα headend στο βουνό και ο κάθε σταθμός ανεβάζει το πρόγραμμά του μέχρι εκεί με δικό του μέσον (π.χ. RF link). 
Η πολυπλεξία (DVB ASI MUX) από το headend τροφοδοτεί τον DVB-T διαμορφωτή, μετά αυτός πάει στον ενισχυτή RF, φίλτρο, και βουρ στην κεραία.

Άλλοι στήνουν το headend στην πόλη και τα προγράμματα των σταθμών φτάνουν ως εκεί είτε με RF link, είτε μέσω ΟΤΕ. 
Η πολυπλεξία από το headend πάει στον DVB-T διαμορφωτή στο βουνό είτε με RF link είτε μέσω ΟΤΕ (και μετά τα ίδια: ενισχυτής, φίλτρο, κεραία, και γειά σας)

Συμφέρει περισσότερο από πλευράς bandwidth ο κάθε σταθμός να έχει τον MPEG encoder στην πλευρά του και να στέλνει το DVB ASI του στο headend. 
Στο headend γίνεται η επεξεργασία (PIDs, στατιστική πολυπλεξία, bitrates κλπ) και η παραγωγή του ASI MUX για να φύγει προς τους πομπούς. 
Οπότε άμα έχεις πρόσβαση στον πολυπλέκτη, κάνεις ότι θες. Από το αυξήσεις το bitrate ή και να ρίξεις μαύρο (λέμε τώρα...  :Wink:  )
Η Digea απ' όσο ξέρω το πάει στους πομπούς της σαν DVB over IP μέσω ΟΤΕ. 






> Να ρωτήσω και εγώ κάτι τους ειδικούς. Όταν τελειώσει η μετάβαση στην ψηφιακή, τί θα γίνει με το αναλογικό φάσμα; Δεν θα εκπέμψουν κάποιοι παράνομα τουλάχιστον στην επαρχία που ελαχιστοποιείται κάπως ο κίνδυνος να τους "τσιμπήσουν" αμέσως; Και δεν αναφέρομαι μόνο στους τηλετσοντόβιους, αλλά ενδεχομένως κάποιος να θελήσει να παίξει μη πολυπαιγμένες ελληνικές ταινίες με διαφημίσεις για παράδειγμα. Στο εξωτερικό τι έγινε ή γίνεται;



Όπως είπαν και πιο πριν, το φάσμα αδειάζει για να πουληθεί στις εταιρείες κινητής για LTE800. 
Είναι μνημονιακή υπόσχεση / υποχρέωση, μπορεί να δούμε πλειστηριασμό τον προσεχή Οκτώβρη. 

Όποιος πειρατής και να ανοίξει εκεί, πολύ σύντομα θα πρέπει να κλείσει (ή θα τον κλείσουνε).

----------

matthew (24-07-14)

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> Τώρα με τα ψηφιακά, με ποιο τρόπο οι σταθμοί στέλνουν σήμα στον πάροχο και με ποιο τρόπο ο πάροχος το εκπέμπει;



Τα πανελλαδικά κανάλια με οπτική ίνα και από εκεί στα βουνά μέσω οπτικών ινών στα μεγάλα κέντρα και δορυφόρου στα υπόλοιπα.
Τα περιφερειακά μέσω παρόχων τηλεφωνίας στην Digea και από εκεί στα μεγάλα κέντρα με οπτική ίνα και στα μικρά με link, αναμετάδοση κλπ.




> Η Digea απ' όσο ξέρω το πάει στους πομπούς της σαν DVB over IP μέσω ΟΤΕ.




Σωστά, για τα μεγάλα κέντρα όμως μόνο και για την ακρίβεια ASI over IP.
Πολυπλεξία στα κέντρα εκπομπής έκαναν (και κάνουν) κάποια περιφερειακά.

----------


## electron

> Όπως είπαν και πιο πριν, το φάσμα αδειάζει για να πουληθεί στις εταιρείες κινητής για LTE800. 
> Είναι μνημονιακή υπόσχεση / υποχρέωση, μπορεί να δούμε πλειστηριασμό τον προσεχή Οκτώβρη. 
> 
> Όποιος πειρατής και να ανοίξει εκεί, πολύ σύντομα θα πρέπει να κλείσει (ή θα τον κλείσουνε).



Από όσο ξέρω όμως οι εκπομπές LTE καταλαμβάνουν ένα εύρος από 790 ως 852Mhz, άρα δεν μιλάμε για όλη την μπάντα των uhf.

----------


## matthew

> Χεχεχεχεχε, επίσης να προτείνουμε εκμάθηση σημάτων με φωτιές από τις φρυκτωρίες και σήματα καπνού των Απάτσι.



 



> Γιατί όχι; Σαν τον κώδικα Ναβάχο. Εγώ θα κάνω σήματα με φωτιές και εσύ θα αναμεταδίδεις με μόρς.



 http://physicsgg.me/2014/07/25/%CE%B...F%CF%8D%CE%BD/  :Mr. Green:

----------


## sigmacom

> Από όσο ξέρω όμως οι εκπομπές LTE καταλαμβάνουν ένα εύρος από 790 ως 852Mhz, άρα δεν μιλάμε για όλη την μπάντα των uhf.



Όχι, μιλάω αποκλειστικά για το κομμάτι που περιγράφεις κι εσύ, γιατί αυτό κατάλαβα ότι αναφερόταν ο *ΑΘΑΝΟΣ*. 
Η υπόλοιπη μπάντα συνεχίζει να υπάρχει κανονικά και θα έχει μόνο ψηφιακές εκπομπές.

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> Όχι, μιλάω αποκλειστικά για το κομμάτι που περιγράφεις κι εσύ, γιατί αυτό κατάλαβα ότι αναφερόταν ο *ΑΘΑΝΟΣ*. 
> Η υπόλοιπη μπάντα συνεχίζει να υπάρχει κανονικά και θα έχει μόνο ψηφιακές εκπομπές.



Στέλιο ισχύει αυτό που έχω γράψει εδώ:




> Μα η μετάβαση στην ψηφιακή εκπομπή γίνετε για να ελευθερωθούν συχνότητες για τηλεφωνίες κλπ.
> Πέρα από τις συχνότητες που έχουν δοθεί ήδη από το κανάλι 60 και πάνω μελετούν στην ITU να κοπούν από την ψηφιακή και από την 54 και πάνω και επίσης οι ενδιάμεσες κενές κατά περιοχές από το 21 ως το 54, οι λεγόμενες "μαύρες", να δοθούν και αυτές για άλλες χρήσεις.



Προσπαθούν με νύχια και με δόντια να πάρουν όσες συχνότητες μπορέσουν, ακόμη και σε χαμηλά κανάλια για να τις αξιοποιήσουν κατάλληλα.
Έχουμε συνάδελφο που συμμετέχει στις διαβουλεύσεις της ITU που μας μεταφέρει το γεγονός ότι θέλουν να αξιοποιήσουν όσες συχνότητες μπορέσουν.

----------


## john_b

Ναι αλλά ως δημόσια περιουσία θα πρέπει να δοθεί και το ανάλογο ξεροκόμματο για ρ/ε χρήση. 
Ως Έλληνες φορολογούμενοι πολίτες με δικαιώματα, δεν μας αναλογεί κομματάκι της δημόσιας περιουσίας μας;

----------


## antonis_p

> Ναι αλλά ως δημόσια περιουσία θα πρέπει να δοθεί και το ανάλογο ξεροκόμματο για ρ/ε χρήση. 
> Ως Έλληνες φορολογούμενοι πολίτες με δικαιώματα, δεν μας αναλογεί κομματάκι της δημόσιας περιουσίας μας;



Δεν έχουν δοθεί μπάντες - οι οποίες δεν λένε να γεμίσουν με τίποτα - για ραδιοερασιτεχνική χρήση;
Δεν μπορεί να κάνει του κεφαλιού της κάποια κυβέρνηση, οι μπάντες που είναι να δωθούν, θα δοθούν από την ITU και θα είναι κοινές για όλο σχεδόν τον κόσμο.

----------


## john_b

Λέμε για μπάντες ραδιοφώνου - TV, γιατί όχι βρε αδερφέ;

----------


## antonis_p

> Λέμε για μπάντες ραδιοφώνου - TV, γιατί όχι βρε αδερφέ;



Γιατί η TV και το ραδιόφωνο δεν έχουν σχέση με το ραδιοερασιτεχνισμό. Τί θα κέρδιζες ραδιοερασιτεχνικά αν σου έλεγαν πως μπορείς να επικοινωνήσεις σε κάποια συχνότητα από αυτές που ανάφερες;

----------


## john_b

Όχι να επικοινωνήσεις, σου στερούν το δικαίωμα να εκπέμψεις πρόγραμμα, γιατί όχι ξαναλέω.

----------


## antonis_p

> Όχι να επικοινωνήσεις, σου στερούν το δικαίωμα να εκπέμψεις πρόγραμμα, γιατί όχι ξαναλέω.



Οι ραδιοερασιτέχνες επικοινωνούν (αμφίδρομα) δεν εκπέμπουν. Τί πρόγραμμα εννοείς να εκπέμψει ο ραδιοερασιτέχνης;
Να βάλει μουσικούλα, αφιερώσεις και διαφημίσεις;Να γίνει διασκεδαστής;

Τί σχέση έχει αυτό με τον ραδιοερασιτεχνισμό;

----------


## electron

Aντώνη μονίμως όσα χρόνια σε βλέπω να γράφεις εδώ, έχεις μια προκατάληψη με τον ραδιοερασιτεχνισμό. Προφανώς τον αντιλαμβάνεσαι διαφορετικά. Αυτό είναι σεβαστό εφόσον αυτή είναι η γνώμη σου, ωστόσο ο συνονόματος πιο πάνω δεν μίλησε καν για ραδιοερασιτεχνισμό όπως εσύ τον ορίζεις. Μίλησε για το δικαίωμα κάποιος να μπορεί να εκπέμπει νόμιμα την μουσική , προφανέστατα με ένα μικρό κόστος και κάτω από προϋποθέσεις. Καμιά σχέση με τους γνωστούς διαφημισάκιδες που ξεφυτρώνουν σαν μανιτάρια και που προσωπικά για μένα δεν έχουν καμιά σχέση με αυτούς που πραγματικά αγαπούν το ραδιόφωνο και την επικοινωνία.

----------


## antonis_p

> Aντώνη μονίμως όσα χρόνια σε βλέπω να γράφεις εδώ, έχεις μια προκατάληψη με τον ραδιοερασιτεχνισμό. Προφανώς τον αντιλαμβάνεσαι διαφορετικά.



Εγώ προκατάληψη με τον ραδιοερασιτεχνισμό;;;  :Smile:  Πλάκα κάνεις προφανώς!
Έχω φάει τα καλύτερά μου χρόνια με αυτόν!

Ο Γιάννης γράφει το εξής:





> Ναι αλλά ως δημόσια περιουσία θα πρέπει να δοθεί και το ανάλογο ξεροκόμματο για ρ/ε χρήση. 
> Ως Έλληνες φορολογούμενοι πολίτες με δικαιώματα, δεν μας αναλογεί κομματάκι της δημόσιας περιουσίας μας;



Τί μπορεί να αντιλαμβάνομαι διαφορετικά; Ας διαβάσουμε από κοινού τον 1969/2011 να δούμε τί μπορεί να κατάλαβα εγώ λάθος!
Δεν υπάρχει άλλος τρόπος να καταλάβεις ορισμένες απλές έννοιες όπως ο ραδιοερασιτεχνισμός, το κυνήγι, το ψάρεμα, η κοπτοραπτική! 1 + 1 κανουν 2. Piece of cake.

----------


## electron

Ραδιοερασιτεχνισμός μπορεί να είναι η αμφίδορμη εκπομπή όπως ανέφερες και αυτός είναι ο τεχνικός όρος. Επίσης ο ρ/ε που εσύ ασπάζεσαι διέπεται από εξετάσεις, κανόνες κλπ. Όλα αυτά σωστά και αποδεκτά. Ο όρος όμως σημασιολογικά αποτελεί σύνθετη λέξη και αναφέρει την αγάπη της ενασχόλησης με το ράδιο και γενικότερα την εκπομπή. Υπό αυτή την έννοια το κρίνω και το αντιλαμβάνομαι, όπως και αρκετός κόσμος. 

Με αυτή την έννοια προφανώς το ανέφερε και ο Γιάννης πιο πάνω. Το αν εσύ αυτό δεν θέλεις ή δεν μπορείς να το δεχτείς είναι δικαίωμα σου, όπως και δικό μας δικαίωμα. Τόσο απλά.

----------


## john_b

Έλα ρε Αντώνη έλεος. Και κάπου αλλού διευκρινίζω για πρόγραμμα. Ραδιοερασιτεχνισμός δεν ήταν αυτό που κάναμε την δεκαετία του 80;
Βάζαμε την μουσικούλα μας, κάναμε και τις συνομιλίες μας (δες σήμερα τους μεσαιατζίδες αλλά και τους επαρχιακούς των FM που είναι για την πάρτη τους). 
Γιατί όλο αυτό να μην γίνει σε νόμιμα πλαίσια χωρίς κέρδος από διαφημίσεις; Τι ακριβώς σε χαλάει; Θες να ορίσουμε αλλιώς την συγκεκριμένη ενασχόληση;

----------


## antonis_p

> Έλα ρε Αντώνη έλεος. Και κάπου αλλού διευκρινίζω για πρόγραμμα. Ραδιοερασιτεχνισμός δεν ήταν αυτό που κάναμε την δεκαετία του 80;



Όχι βέβαια! Και εγώ το έκανα αλλά δεν είναι ραδιοερασιτεχνισμός. Και ξέρεις πώς αποδεικνύεται; Παντού στον κόσμο γίνεται αλλά όπου γίνεται αυτοί που το κάνουν έχουν την ευθύτητα να λένε πως είναι πειρατές, πουθενά οι ραδιοφωνικοί πειρατές δεν οικειοποιούνται αυθαίρετα τον όρο (amateurfunk, amateur radio κλπ)





> Γιατί όλο αυτό να μην γίνει σε νόμιμα πλαίσια χωρίς κέρδος από διαφημίσεις; Τι ακριβώς σε χαλάει; Θες να ορίσουμε αλλιώς την συγκεκριμένη ενασχόληση;



Να γίνει, μαζί σας. Αλλά πχ στην Αθήνα, πόσοι μπορούν να το κάνουν; 10; 20; 50; Και γιατί να μην το κάνουν 3000; Οπότε αν θέλει να είναι σοβαρός κάποιος που γουστάρει να εκπέμπει μουσική σε ραδιοφωνική μπάντα, να συστήσει ένα σύλλογο ή μία εταιρία, να ζητήσει νόμιμα μία συχνότητα και να εκπέμπει με την παρέα του σε αυτήν, να μπορεί να ζητήσει από την digea να τον αναμεταδίδει κλπ. Να πληρεί τις προϋποθέσεις που θέλει ο νόμος, να είναι ελέγξιμος από την ΕΕΤΤ όπως είσαι εσύ που είσαι ραδιοερασιτέχνης κλπ.

----------


## john_b

Καμία αντίρρηση, δεν είπα να γίνει ανεξέλεγκτα.
Ραδιοερασιτεχνισμός είναι όσο και αν δεν σου αρέσει αυτό. Το ότι λειτουργούν ως πειρατές, παράνομα, δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν αγαπούν αυτό που κάνουν ως ενασχόληση.

----------


## antonis_p

> Καμία αντίρρηση, δεν είπα να γίνει ανεξέλεγκτα.
> Ραδιοερασιτεχνισμός είναι όσο και αν δεν σου αρέσει αυτό. Το ότι λειτουργούν ως πειρατές, παράνομα, δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν αγαπούν αυτό που κάνουν ως ενασχόληση.



Προφανώς και το αγαπούν, τώρα το είναι .... "ραδιοερασιτεχνισμός" παγκοσμίως, το απάντησα. Απλά εδώ στην Ελλάδα πρωτοτυπούμε σε ένα ακόμα θέμα με αποτέλεσμα όταν εσύ όμορφα και νόμιμα ασχολείσαι με το hobby σου να μην μπορείς να πείσεις τον άσχετο γείτονά σου πως δεν κάνεις ότι έκανε ο Ψάλτης στην γνωστή κινηματογραφική ταινία του '80.

----------


## john_b

Μια και σου αρέσουν τα της ορολογίας, διαβάζουμε στο Μείζον Ελληνικό Λεξικό:

Ραδιοερασιτέχνης: [μτφρ. του γαλλ. radioamateur], 
(ο) ουσ.  πρόσωπο που πραγματοποιεί ραδιοφωνικές εκπομπές, χωρίς να είναι επαγγελματίας

----------


## SRF

Τελικά υπάρχει πρόβλημα σε μεγάλη έκταση!!!

----------


## antonis_p

> Μια και σου αρέσουν τα της ορολογίας, διαβάζουμε στο Μείζον Ελληνικό Λεξικό:
> 
> Ραδιοερασιτέχνης: [μτφρ. του γαλλ. radioamateur], 
> (ο) ουσ.  πρόσωπο που πραγματοποιεί ραδιοφωνικές εκπομπές, χωρίς να είναι επαγγελματίας



Αν σε τσιμπήσει η ΕΕΤΤ να βάζεις μουσικούλα και πας στο δικαστήριο,
πείσε το δικαστή με την παραπάνω ορολογία, πως είσαι ...... ραδιοερασιτέχνης!!!
Πες πως έτσι διάβασες στο _Μείζον Ελληνικό Λεξικό!_

----------


## ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΟΣ

παντος αν  λεω αν στην περιπτωση που σε τσιμπησουν πας μεσα . χωρια η κατασχεση οχι μονο του εξωπλισμου, αλλα και πραγματα που δεν εχουν σχεση με το χορο πχ το τραπεζι η τα ποτηρια .

----------


## betacord85

εχουν γραφτει σελιδες και σελιδες για την ορολογια του ραδιοερασιτεχνη...τεσπα καποτε υπηρχε...ραδιοερασιτεχνης=ραδιοπειρατης...την σημερινη δεν χρειαζομαστε της αηδιες προγραμματα που κανατε τοτε με την χαλια ποιοτητα ηχου και τις διαφορες σαχλες αφιερωσεις...ευτηχως στα fm εχουμε μια ταξη με ςραια μουσικη και τις καλυτερες επιτυχειες...παντως αν κατσει κα ακουσω κανα γειτονα να εκπεμπει την ωρα που ακουω μουσικη τον εχς καρφωσει στο λευκο βανακι...

----------


## electron

Επειδή ακριβώς το θέμα το έχουμε σχολιάσει πολλές φορές στο παρελθόν και για να μην εκτροχιάζουμε περισσότερο το παρόν, θα πω ότι ερασιτεχνισμός στα fm σήμερα και όπου υπάρχει, δεν είναι κατά κανόνα ο τύπος που πασχίζει να βγάλει γκόμενα και κακολογεί το κωλόπαιδο τον Κυριάκο. Αν θέλει κάποιος να...βρέξει το π@@@ι του υπάρχουν πολλοί τρόποι. Δυστυχώς όμως στο μυαλό κάποιων η εικόνα του ερασιτέχνη έχει μείνει σ αυτή του ψάλτη από την δεκαετία του 80 αλλά από τότε οι εποχές άλλαξαν και έχουν περάσει τουλάχιστον 30 χρόνια.

----------


## john_b

Και επίσης κανείς δεν μίλησε για παρανομίες, αντίθετα είπα ότι θα πρέπει να νομιμοποιηθεί αυτή η δραστηριότητα και να οριστούν κανόνες.

----------


## sotron1

> Επειδή ακριβώς το θέμα το έχουμε σχολιάσει πολλές φορές στο παρελθόν και για να μην εκτροχιάζουμε περισσότερο το παρόν, θα πω ότι ερασιτεχνισμός στα fm σήμερα και όπου υπάρχει, δεν είναι κατά κανόνα ο τύπος που πασχίζει να βγάλει γκόμενα και κακολογεί το κωλόπαιδο τον Κυριάκο. Αν θέλει κάποιος να...βρέξει το π@@@ι του υπάρχουν πολλοί τρόποι. Δυστυχώς όμως στο μυαλό κάποιων η εικόνα του ερασιτέχνη έχει μείνει σ αυτή του ψάλτη από την δεκαετία του 80 αλλά από τότε οι εποχές άλλαξαν και έχουν περάσει τουλάχιστον 30 χρόνια.




Για τον γνωστό Flukά Κυριάκο μιλάς;

----------


## antonis_p

> Και επίσης κανείς δεν μίλησε για παρανομίες, αντίθετα είπα ότι θα πρέπει να νομιμοποιηθεί αυτή η δραστηριότητα και να οριστούν κανόνες.



Εύκολο, πας σε κάποιον δημοτικό σταθμό που φυτοζωεί και τους ζητάς να κάνεις πρόγραμμα χωρίς αμοιβή! Εύκολο; Νόμιμος και ωραίος!

----------


## john_b

Ντάξει, το μαμήσαμε και ψόφησε τώρα.

----------


## xsterg

> Για τον γνωστό Flukά Κυριάκο μιλάς;



ας μην κανουμε τετοιους χαρακτηρισμους. ειδικα σε ανθρωπους που δεν ειναι πλεον στο φορουμ και δεν εχουν τροπο αμυνας.
παντως για την ιστορια μιλαει για την ταινια με τον ψαλτη και την φινου.

----------


## electron

Σωτήρη που τον θυμήθηκες τον fluka; Φυσικά δεν μιλούσα γι αυτόν αλλά για την γνωστή ταινεία με τον Ψαλτη.

----------


## antonis_p

Πώς πήγε η μετάβαση; Είμαι εκτός Αθήνας και δεν έχω εικόνα. Από μια συγκεκριμένη περιοχή που μίλησα που δεν είχαμε καλη εικόνα, φαίνεται πως πήγε καλα.

----------


## rama

Το πρωί που πήγα να ρυθμίσω τα κανάλια στην τηλεόραση της μάνας μου, όλα έδειχναν ΟΚ.
Ανακάλυψα και μερικά καινούργια κανάλια, από αυτά που οι τηλεθεατές δε γεμίζουν ούτε ταξί!

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> Πώς πήγε η μετάβαση; Είμαι εκτός Αθήνας και δεν έχω εικόνα. Από μια συγκεκριμένη περιοχή που μίλησα που δεν είχαμε καλη εικόνα, φαίνεται πως πήγε καλα.



Πιο καλά από ότι περιμέναμε!
Φοβηθήκαμε λίγο το τριπλό SFN της Αθήνας, αλλά τελικά δούλεψε σωστά!
Είδαν περιοχές, όπως πχ υπόλοιπο Αττικής, Εύβοια κλπ που μέχρι χθες είχαν πολλά προβλήματα με τα αναλογικά.

----------

antonis_p (01-08-14), 

sotos65 (01-08-14)

----------


## ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΟΣ

Καλο μηνα εγο μεχρι στηγμης δεν περνω αποκουδονοποιητη  :Lol:  ετσι κι αλιος δεν βλεπο τηλεωραση.

----------


## djsadim

MAD ,EXTRA δεν τα βλεπω και μερικά έρχονται με σπασίματα(μάλλον πάω για κεραία) τα δε κρατικά ραδιόφωνα τα πιάνω διπλά!

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> MAD ,EXTRA δεν τα βλεπω και μερικά έρχονται με σπασίματα(μάλλον πάω για κεραία) τα δε κρατικά ραδιόφωνα τα πιάνω διπλά!



Λογικά βλέπεις Πάρνηθα που η ΝΕΡΙΤ έχει δύο πολυπλεξίες γι΄ αυτό. Έχει και στις δύο τα ραδιόφωνα.

----------


## djsadim

ναι από Πάρνηθα πιάνω! αλήθεια γιατί το Nsports εκπέμπει ακόμα και αναλογικά?

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> ναι από Πάρνηθα πιάνω! αλήθεια γιατί το Nsports εκπέμπει ακόμα και αναλογικά?



Δεν το γνωρίζω, το πιάνεις καλά? 
Μήπως είναι από Άγιο Πέτρο, δε νομίζω από Πάρνηθα.

----------


## electron

Επιβεβαιώνω ότι είναι από πάρνηθα γιατί το λαμβάνω και γω όπως και την Νεριτ. Και τα 2 εκπέμπουν στα vhf. Στην άδεια μπάντα πλέον από αναλογικά, τα μόνα που εξακολουθούν στην Χαλκίδα να εκπέμπουν είναι στο 57 η Νεριτ από το τοπικό κ.ε στο Βαθροβούνι καθώς και άλλοι 2 αναμεταδότες με έλλειψη σήματος. Ο ένας είναι του Star K.Ε και του ΕΝΑ Λαμίας. Επίσης το ΕΝΑ εκπέμπει αναλογικά και από την 51 αν θυμάμαι καλά. Επιπλέον ασθενική λήψη με κεραία προς Πάρνηθα βγάζω το ASTRA από Πήλιο.

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> Επιβεβαιώνω ότι είναι από πάρνηθα γιατί το λαμβάνω και γω όπως και την Νεριτ. Και τα 2 εκπέμπουν στα vhf. Στην άδεια μπάντα πλέον από αναλογικά, τα μόνα που εξακολουθούν στην Χαλκίδα να εκπέμπουν είναι στο 57 η Νεριτ από το τοπικό κ.ε στο Βαθροβούνι καθώς και άλλοι 2 αναμεταδότες με έλλειψη σήματος. Ο ένας είναι του Star K.Ε και του ΕΝΑ Λαμίας. Επίσης το ΕΝΑ εκπέμπει αναλογικά και από την 51 αν θυμάμαι καλά. Επιπλέον ασθενική λήψη με κεραία προς Πάρνηθα βγάζω το ASTRA από Πήλιο.



H ΝΕΡΙΤ από Βαθροβούνι στο 27 έπαιζε κάτι? Το θυμάσαι?

----------


## electron

Αυτή τη στιγμή στο 27 δεν βγαίνει κάτι αναλογικά. Στο 57 βγαίνει η Νεριτ από το εν λόγο τοπικό κ.ε. Επίσης μου έρχονται πολλά άλλα ασθενικά αναλογικά σήματα όπως στο 39 του ΣΚΑΙ στο 62 αν μπορώ να καταλάβω καλά ο ΑΝΤ1 και πολλά άλλα που δεν ξέρω το κ.ε τους. Όλα αυτά με την λογαριθμική όπως προ είπα γυρισμένη προς Πάρνηθα και με ενίσχυση στο μέγιστο,(22db) του ενισχυτή ιστού.

----------


## GiwrgosTH

Στο 27 έπαιζε παλιά η ΕΤ1, επί ΝΕΡΙΤ δεν ξέρω τι έπαιζε και λογικά δεν έκλεισε ποτέ και εκεί είναι το 2ο MUX των πανελλαδικών από Πάρνηθα.
Λογικό να μην το βλέπεις, αφού λαμβάνεις από Πάρνηθα, αλλά σε κάποιες περιοχές της Χαλκίδας δημιουργεί πρόβλημα.

----------


## djsadim

και κάτι ακόμα πήγα σε έναν γνωστό μου για επανασυντονισμό (έπιανε από Υμητό) τώρα έχει Υμητό και Αγιο ΠΕΤΡΟ και μου έβγαλε και ένα ΕΤ3 στα ψηφιακά τι είναι αυτό? 
τελικά τα mad, kontra, extra βγαίνουν από Πάρνηθα?

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> και κάτι ακόμα πήγα σε έναν γνωστό μου για επανασυντονισμό (έπιανε από Υμητό) τώρα έχει Υμητό και Αγιο ΠΕΤΡΟ και μου έβγαλε και ένα ΕΤ3 στα ψηφιακά τι είναι αυτό? 
> τελικά τα mad, kontra, extra βγαίνουν από Πάρνηθα?



Όλα εκπέμπουν από παντού.
Η ΕΤ3 είναι από Στύρα.

----------


## Serafeim Karakostas

Καλό είναι να αλλάξει ο τίτλος του θέματος...

----------


## antonis_p

*Ουλάν Μπατόρ, Μογγολία*
Στην ψηφιακή εποχή περνά η Μογγολία μέσα στα επόμενα δύο χρόνια, και το θέμα έχει προκαλέσει ήδη αρκετούς πονοκεφάλους σε αρμόδιους, αλλά και πολίτες, οι οποίοι φοβούνται ότι θα χάσουν τα αγαπημένα τους σήριαλ.

Ο επικεφαλής της αρμόδιας υπηρεσίας βρήκε έναν πρωτότυπο τρόπο να βάλει τέλος στην αγωνία. Ανακοίνωσε ανοικτή συζήτηση στην κεντρική πλατεία της πρωτεύουσας Ουλάν Μπατόρ, η οποία μάλιστα αναμεταδιδόταν ζωντανά σε όλη τη χώρα.

Εκεί φαίνεται ότι δόθηκαν όλες οι απαραίτητες απαντήσεις στον κόσμο. Όπως σημειώνει το BBC, το πέρασμα στην ψηφιακή τηλεόραση γίνεται στη Μογγολία με ταχύτερους ρυθμούς από ό,τι σε άλλες χώρες, τεχνολογικά πιο προηγμένες.

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> Όπως σημειώνει το BBC, το πέρασμα στην ψηφιακή τηλεόραση γίνεται στη Μογγολία με ταχύτερους ρυθμούς από ό,τι σε άλλες χώρες, τεχνολογικά πιο προηγμένες.



Αν θέλουν να τους στείλουμε κάτι αετόπουλα που σχεδίασαν την ψηφιακή μετάβαση στην Ελλάδα!
Σε καμιά δεκαριά χρόνια θα βλέπουν όλοι τζάμι (του παραθύρου εννοώ)!  :Tongue2:

----------


## Panoss

Εγώ 29 κανάλια πιάνω αλλά ΕΤ3 δεν θυμάμαι να πιάνω.
Εκτός αν της αλλάξανε το όνομα.

----------


## leosedf

> *Ουλάν Μπατόρ, Μογγολία*
> Στην ψηφιακή εποχή περνά η Μογγολία μέσα στα επόμενα δύο χρόνια, και το θέμα έχει προκαλέσει ήδη αρκετούς πονοκεφάλους σε αρμόδιους, αλλά και πολίτες, οι οποίοι φοβούνται ότι θα χάσουν τα αγαπημένα τους σήριαλ.
> 
> Ο επικεφαλής της αρμόδιας υπηρεσίας βρήκε έναν πρωτότυπο τρόπο να βάλει τέλος στην αγωνία. Ανακοίνωσε ανοικτή συζήτηση στην κεντρική πλατεία της πρωτεύουσας Ουλάν Μπατόρ, η οποία μάλιστα αναμεταδιδόταν ζωντανά σε όλη τη χώρα.
> 
> Εκεί φαίνεται ότι δόθηκαν όλες οι απαραίτητες απαντήσεις στον κόσμο. Όπως σημειώνει το BBC, το πέρασμα στην ψηφιακή τηλεόραση γίνεται στη Μογγολία με ταχύτερους ρυθμούς από ό,τι σε άλλες χώρες, τεχνολογικά πιο προηγμένες.



Αντώνη... τι κουφή είδηση είναι αυτή??
ΜΟΝΟ στο Ουλάν Μπατόρ (που είναι η πρωτεύουσα) έχει 3 τηλεοράσεις.... Η υπόλοιπη χώρα είναι λιβάδια με νομάδες.
Λογικό δεν είναι με ΕΝΑΝ πομπό και 1-2 κανάλια να έχεις καλύψει όλη τη Μογγολία?  :Lol:

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

-Γιατί  η  digea  δίνει  διαφορετικές  συχνότητες  στη Πάρνηθα  http://www.digea.gr/234/article/1854/Xartis-suxnotiton  δεν  είναι  τριπλό  το SFN της Αττικής  στη  Βάρη  απ΄ότι  είδα  κανονικά  είναι  οι  συχνότητες.

-Παρατήρησε  κάποιος  παρεμβολή  ή  πρόβλημα  που  πιθανόν  να  οφείλεται  σε  κακό  συγχρονισμό  του  μονοσυχνοτικού  στη  περιοχή  μου  Καλλιθέα  παρατήρησα  πρόβλημα  στις  χαμηλές  συχνότητες  απο  21  έΠως  28  με  ιδιαίτερο  πρόβλημα  στη 21  και 28  έβγαιναν  δύσκολα  το  πρόβλημα  υπήρχε  και  στα  τρία  κέντρα  Υμηττός Παρνηθα  Αίγινα,  αναμένω  απόψεις  εμπειρίες.

----------


## electron

> Εγώ 29 κανάλια πιάνω αλλά ΕΤ3 δεν θυμάμαι να πιάνω.
> Εκτός αν της αλλάξανε το όνομα.



Εμείς Χαλκίδα βγάζουμε πλέον 38 κανάλια συμπεριλαμβανομένων και των ραδιοφωνικών προγραμμάτων. Μάλιστα από χθές στα 38 προγράμματα συμπεριλήφθηκαν, το ΕΝΑ Λαμίας και το Ε. Με τα κρατικά στα vhf αναρωτιέμαι τι παίζεται. Γιατί δεν ακολούθησαν το switch off των υπόλοιπων αναλογικών και συνεχίζουν να εκπέμπουν; Σχετικά με την ΕΤ3 την έχουμε χάσει από το περσινό μαύρο της ΕΡΤ.

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> -Γιατί  η  digea  δίνει  διαφορετικές  συχνότητες  στη Πάρνηθα  http://www.digea.gr/234/article/1854/Xartis-suxnotiton  δεν  είναι  τριπλό  το SFN της Αττικής  στη  Βάρη  απ΄ότι  είδα  κανονικά  είναι  οι  συχνότητες.
> 
> -Παρατήρησε  κάποιος  παρεμβολή  ή  πρόβλημα  που  πιθανόν  να  οφείλεται  σε  κακό  συγχρονισμό  του  μονοσυχνοτικού  στη  περιοχή  μου  Καλλιθέα  παρατήρησα  πρόβλημα  στις  χαμηλές  συχνότητες  απο  21  έΠως  28  με  ιδιαίτερο  πρόβλημα  στη 21  και 28  έβγαιναν  δύσκολα  το  πρόβλημα  υπήρχε  και  στα  τρία  κέντρα  Υμηττός Παρνηθα  Αίγινα,  αναμένω  απόψεις  εμπειρίες.



-Έχει αλλάξει ο αρχικός σχεδιασμός και έγινε ένα SFN όλη η Αθήνα με νέα ΚΥΑ.

-Από την εμπειρία μου από τα τηλέφωνα αυτές τις μέρες με τεχνικούς είναι ή από διπλές κεραίες, ή από κακή ρύθμιση σε ενισχυτές, ή από κεραίες που στα χαμηλά κανάλια έχουν χαμηλή απολαβή.
Αν είναι μόνο σε 21 και 28 το πρόβλημα οφείλετε σε κακές εγκαταστάσεις, λόγω του ότι η ΝΕΡΙΤ είναι σε 64 QAM, άρα πιο ευαίσθητο σήμα.

----------


## antonis_p

*Oλοκληρώνεται η πλήρης μετάβαση της χώρας στην ψηφιακή τηλεόραση, στις 19 Δεκεμβρίου 2014.* 

Αυτό τονίζεται σε ανακοίνωση του υπουργείου Υποδομών όπου αναφέρεται ότι «με ταχύτητα, διαφάνεια, αποτελεσματικότητα και πάνω από όλα με πλήρη διασφάλιση των συμφερόντων του ελληνικού δημοσίου, ολοκληρώνεται το πλέγμα των θεσμικών μέτρων, και τεχνολογικών παρεμβάσεων, που απαιτούνται για την μετάβαση στη νέα ψηφιακή εποχή. Για πρώτη φορά στην Ελλάδα υπάρχει νόμιμο και αδειοδοτημένο δίκτυο Παρόχου για την εκπομπή ραδιοτηλεοπτικών προγραμμάτων».

*ΤΑ ΕΠΟΜΕΝΑ ΤΡΙΑ ΤΗΛΕΟΠΤΙΚΑ ΑΝΑΛΟΓΙΚΑ «SWITCH-OFF»*

*31 Οκτωβρίου 2014: Κεντρική Μακεδονία / Θεσσαλία / τμήμα Στερεάς Ελλάδας*

*28 Νοεμβρίου 2014: Ήπειρος / Δυτική Μακεδονία / Ιόνιο / Αιτωλοακαρνανία*

*19 Δεκεμβρίου 2014: Κρήτη / Κυκλάδες / Δωδεκάνησα / Σάμος & Ικαρία*

Από τις 19 Δεκεμβρίου οι πολίτες σε ολόκληρη τη χώρα θα λαμβάνουν πλέον μόνο ψηφιακό τηλεοπτικό σήμα στις τηλεοράσεις τους.

Σε μόλις 176 ημέρες, δηλαδή σε λιγότερο από 6 μήνες, το ψηφιακό σήμα θα έχει καλύψει τουλάχιστον το 96% του ελληνικού πληθυσμού!

Σημειώνεται πως βάσει της αρχικής προκήρυξης για την αδειοδότηση του Παρόχου Δικτύου το όλο εγχείρημα θα διαρκούσε 210 ημέρες, συμπιέστηκε όμως κατά περίπου ένα μήνα το συνολικό χρονοδιάγραμμα.

Πρόκειται για «χρόνο-ρεκόρ» σε σχέση με τα πανευρωπαϊκά δεδομένα.

Συγκεκριμένα, στην Ιρλανδία η μετάβαση ξεκίνησε το 2011 και ολοκληρώθηκε σε ένα χρόνο, στη Νορβηγία η μετάβαση ξεκίνησε το 2007 και ολοκληρώθηκε σε δυο χρόνια, στο Ηνωμένο Βασίλειο η μετάβαση ξεκίνησε το 1998 και ολοκληρώθηκε το 2012. Η χώρα μας θα έχει πραγματοποιήσει την πιο σύντομη τελική ψηφιακή μετάβαση μεταξύ των χωρών της Ευρώπης.

Πρόκειται επίσης για μια από τις μεγαλύτερες εθνικές πληθυσμιακές καλύψεις της Ευρώπης για την ψηφιακή τηλεόραση, καθώς ο μέσος όρος υποχρέωσης πληθυσμιακής κάλυψης στην Ευρώπη είναι ~92% (για τους ιδιωτικούς σταθμούς).

*Τι σημαίνει τελικά το «πέρασμα στην Ψηφιακή Τηλεόραση»*

-Πρώτη φορά στην Ελλάδα υπάρχει νόμιμο και αδειοδοτημένο δίκτυο Παρόχου για την εκπομπή ραδιοτηλεοπτικών προγραμμάτων
-Το δημόσιο για πρώτη φορά λαμβάνει έσοδα από την χρήση των τηλεοπτικών συχνοτήτων
-Η ορθή λειτουργία του δικτύου ψηφιακής τηλεόρασης ελέγχεται από το Κράτος

Για να μεγιστοποιηθεί η πληθυσμιακή κάλυψη απαιτούνται πλέον συγκριτικά πολύ λιγότεροι τοπικοί αναμεταδότες (gapfillers), χαμηλότερης ισχύος και κόστους, από ότι στην αναλογική τεχνολογία. Στην αναλογική εποχή, για να καλυφθούν όλες οι περιοχές της χώρας (οικισμοί που βρίσκονται εκτός κάλυψης από τα βασικά κέντρα εκπομπής) έπρεπε να τοποθετηθούν σχεδόν 1.000 αναμεταδότες, με υψηλό κόστος για τους Δήμους και τις τοπικές κοινωνίες. Με την πλήρη εθνική ψηφιακή μετάβαση, εκτιμάται ότι με 400 τοπικούς αναμεταδότες θα φτάνει το ψηφιακό σήμα σχεδόν σε κάθε γωνιά της Ελλάδος.

----------


## electron

Το ανωτέρω άρθρο, όμορφα διατυπωμένο, περιγράφει τα θετικά της ψηφιακής μετάβασης. Μια σειρά όμως από εύλογα ερωτήματα γεννιόνται για το όλο εγχείρημα.
1. Γιατί έριξαν αρχικά στην αγορά τηλεοπτικούς δέκτες με mpeg2 και στην τελική ανάγκασαν ένα σωρό κόσμο να τρέχει σαν παλαβός να αγοράσει τους κινεζο αποκωδικοποιητές mpeg4 της πλάκας;;  
2. Γιατί όλα τα κανάλια εξαρτώνται από έναν πάροχο για την μετάδοση του σήματός τους; Μήπως τελικά αυτό κρύβει κάτι βαθύτερο;;Μήπως όποιοι δεν είναι αρεστοί για τα μεγάλα κέντρα αποφάσεων, θα μπορούν πολύ εύκολα να τους <<βγάζουν>> εκτός αέρα;;
3. Μήπως τελικά αν τα αναλογικά κέντρα εκπομπής ήταν πιο σωστά μελετημένα δεν θα είχαν σε κάτι να υστερούν σε σχέση με τα ψηφιακά;;

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> Το ανωτέρω άρθρο, όμορφα διατυπωμένο, περιγράφει τα θετικά της ψηφιακής μετάβασης. Μια σειρά όμως από εύλογα ερωτήματα γεννιόνται για το όλο εγχείρημα.
> 1. Γιατί έριξαν αρχικά στην αγορά τηλεοπτικούς δέκτες με mpeg2 και στην τελική ανάγκασαν ένα σωρό κόσμο να τρέχει σαν παλαβός να αγοράσει τους κινεζο αποκωδικοποιητές mpeg4 της πλάκας;;  
> 2. Γιατί όλα τα κανάλια εξαρτώνται από έναν πάροχο για την μετάδοση του σήματός τους; Μήπως τελικά αυτό κρύβει κάτι βαθύτερο;;Μήπως όποιοι δεν είναι αρεστοί για τα μεγάλα κέντρα αποφάσεων, θα μπορούν πολύ εύκολα να τους <<βγάζουν>> εκτός αέρα;;
> 3. Μήπως τελικά αν τα αναλογικά κέντρα εκπομπής ήταν πιο σωστά μελετημένα δεν θα είχαν σε κάτι να υστερούν σε σχέση με τα ψηφιακά;;



1) Ποιος σου είπε να αγοράσεις κάτι άχρηστο (δέκτη MPEG2) πριν ξεκινήσει η ψηφιακή? Μια χαρά δεν έβλεπες αναλογικά? Όταν τρέχουμε να αγοράσουμε ότι καινούριο κυκλοφορεί την πατάμε!
2) Σε όλη την Ευρώπη γίνετε αυτό. Το θέμα είναι να υπάρχουν ελεγκτικά όργανα που να ελέγχουν το πάροχο. Και δέκα πάροχοι να υπήρχαν πάλι δεν θα μπορούσαν να κάνουν ένα είδος καρτέλ και να κάνουν ότι γουστάρουν, αν δεν υπάρχει έλεγχος?
3) Τι εννοείς? Να μην γίνει ψηφιακή η τηλεόραση? Μα θέλουν το εύρος για κινητές κλπ.

----------


## antonis_p

> 2. Γιατί όλα τα κανάλια εξαρτώνται από έναν πάροχο για την μετάδοση του σήματός τους; Μήπως τελικά αυτό κρύβει κάτι βαθύτερο;;Μήπως όποιοι δεν είναι αρεστοί για τα μεγάλα κέντρα αποφάσεων, θα μπορούν πολύ εύκολα να τους <<βγάζουν>> εκτός αέρα;;



http://www.digital-union.eu/terrestrial.html

----------


## electron

Γιώργο το αν μερίδα κόσμου πήρε δέκτες με mpeg2 δεν έχει ευθύνη παρά  οι ίδιοι οι εμποράδες που έριξαν στην αγορά τους εν λόγο δέκτες. Ο απλός κόσμος δεν είναι σε θέση να γνωρίζει τι εστί mpeg2 ή 4. Εξάλλου η ψηφιακή εκπομπή ξεκίνησε με Mpeg2 από την ΕΡΤ, στην συνέχεια μας τα γύρισαν.
Αντώνη την digital union την γνωρίζω αλλά και πάλι πιστεύω ότι το θέμα οδεύει προς μονοπώλιο. Όσο για το εύρος που θέλουν για την κινητή, θεωρώ ότι είναι πράγματι μια αιτία που πήγαμε στα ψηφιακά, αλλά στην τελική δεν ήταν απαίτηση του κόσμου.

----------


## GiwrgosTH

Φίλε Γιάννη υπάρχει ελεύθερη αγορά και ο καθένας πουλάει ότι γουστάρει! Ο καταναλωτής είναι υπεύθυνος στο τι θα αγοράσει.
Όταν άνοιξε το Saturn στη Συγγρού έμενα Π. Φάληρο και είχε κλείσει η Συγγρού με τα πρόβατα που στην ουσία άδειασαν (πιο σωστά ξεσαβούρωσαν) τις αποθήκες της μητρικής στη Γερμανία με τις τηλεοράσεις MPEG2. Μιλάμε να βλέπεις ανθρώπους να σέρνουν 2, 3 και 4 τηλεοράσεις. Ένας έβαλα σε λεωφορείο 2 τεράστιες πανάρχαιες Sony 40άρες! Ποιος του έφταιγε? Το μυαλό του!
Ας το έψαχναν για να μην δίνουν τώρα 30άρια για δέκτες.
Το ότι η ΕΡΤ εξέπεμψε τότε σε 2 ήταν δικό της θέμα και δικό του θέμα του τηλεθεατή αν θέλει να δει.

----------


## electron

Δεν διαφωνώ στο ότι υπάρχει και κόσμος που συμπεριφέρεται όπως λες, όμως από την άλλη ξέρω και κόσμο που απλά χρειάστηκε την δεδομένη στιγμή να πάρει μια τηλεόραση και την πήρε δίχως να ξέρει ή να μπορεί να προβλέψει, ότι στο εγγύς μέλλον τα πράγματα θα διαμορφωνόταν όπως είναι σήμερα.
Με άλλα λόγια με εξοργίζει η λογική της <<ελεύθερης>> αγοράς που πουλά την τεχνολογία με τρόπο τέτοιο για να σε αναγκάζει κάθε τόσο να βάζεις το χέρι στην τσέπη με το έτσι θέλω.
Στην τελική από την μετάβαση στην ασπρόμαυρη σε έγχρωμη θα μπορούσε και τότε να βρεθεί τρόπος να βγουν εκτός οι ασπρόμαυρες αλλά δεν έγινε.

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> Με άλλα λόγια με εξοργίζει η λογική της <<ελεύθερης>> αγοράς που πουλά την τεχνολογία με τρόπο τέτοιο για να σε αναγκάζει κάθε τόσο να βάζεις το χέρι στην τσέπη με το έτσι θέλω.



Και εμένα με εξοργίζει, αλλά η πραγματικότητα είναι αυτή που βλέπουμε γύρω μας και έτσι οφείλουμε να είμαστε προσεκτικοί στις αγορές μας!
Μεταξύ μας πάντως και επειδή είμαι "στην πιάτσα" και ακούω καθημερινά διάφορα, το να κάνεις μια επένδυση 20-30 ευρώ για πολλά χρόνια και για κάτι που σου προσφέρετε "δωρεάν" και το χρησιμοποιείς αρκετές ώρες τη μέρα, δεν είναι και κανένα μεγάλο ποσό, εκτός αν έχεις τηλεόραση ακόμη και στο ασανσέρ.
Σε αυτή την περίπτωση να πληρώσεις! Κάποτε είχε τηλεόραση μόνο στο καφενείο της γειτονιάς, τώρα θέλουμε τηλεόραση σε κάθε χώρο. Ε τι να κάνουμε! Οι υπερβολές πληρώνονται!

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

ΌνομαΓιώργοςΕγγραφήApr 2005ΠεριοχήΑθήναΜηνύματα506





 
**  							Φίλε Γιάννη υπάρχει ελεύθερη αγορά και ο καθένας πουλάει ότι γουστάρει! Ο καταναλωτής είναι υπεύθυνος στο τι θα αγοράσει.
Όταν άνοιξε το Saturn στη Συγγρού έμενα Π. Φάληρο και είχε κλείσει η  Συγγρού με τα πρόβατα που στην ουσία άδειασαν (πιο σωστά ξεσαβούρωσαν)  τις αποθήκες της μητρικής στη Γερμανία με τις τηλεοράσεις MPEG2. Μιλάμε  να βλέπεις ανθρώπους να σέρνουν 2, 3 και 4 τηλεοράσεις. Ένας έβαλα σε  λεωφορείο 2 τεράστιες πανάρχαιες Sony 40άρες! Ποιος του έφταιγε? Το  μυαλό του!
Ας το έψαχναν για να μην δίνουν τώρα 30άρια για δέκτες.
Το ότι η ΕΡΤ εξέπεμψε τότε σε 2 ήταν δικό της θέμα και δικό του θέμα του τηλεθεατή αν θέλει να δει. 						

-Ημουνα  εκεί  και  γινόταν  το  ''ελα  να  δεις''  σημεία  των  καιρών  για  το  τι  ακολούθησε  - κρίση εξαθλίωση  

-Επι  του  θέματος  τα  έχω  πεί  πάρα  πολές  φορές  η  ψηφιακή  ένα  καλό  έκανε  στην  Ελλάδα έβαλε  τάξη  στο  μπάχαλο  που  υπήρχε  στον  αέρα.

----------


## antonis_p

Λέει ο λαός: "ακριβός στα πίτουρα και φτηνός στ' αλεύρι" 

πρέπει να είναι τα πιο ακριβά 23 ή 30 ευρώ που δώσαμε ever! Ούτε αυτά που χάσαμε στο χρηματιστήριο δεν κλάψαμε τόσο!

----------


## electron

Δεν νομίζω να είπε κανείς ότι αυτά τα 30ευρώ είναι το μόνο νταβατζιλίκι που πλήρωσε. Λίγο το ένα όμως ,λίγο το άλλο μας έχουν μαμήσει. Εκτός αυτού είναι και η κοροϊδια.

----------


## john_b

Ότι είναι προϊόν κοροϊδίας χτυπάει κιόλας, δηλαδή μπορεί να δώσεις ένα σωρό λεφτά για το τίποτα και να είσαι εντάξει και να δώσεις 2 € για κάτι που σε κοροϊδέψανε και να κακοφανεί, αυτό ακριβώς ισχύει εδώ. Πάντως αν θυμάμαι καλά, για τις τηλεοράσεις που βγήκαν τότε σε μορφή μπεκ δύο υπήρχε η φήμη ότι αυτό θα είναι το βασικό φορμάτ μετά άρχισε να ακούγεται ότι οι ιδιωτικές εταιρείες θα χρησιμοποιήσουν το 4.

----------


## antonis_p

> Δεν νομίζω να είπε κανείς ότι αυτά τα 30ευρώ είναι το μόνο νταβατζιλίκι που πλήρωσε. Λίγο το ένα όμως ,λίγο το άλλο μας έχουν μαμήσει. Εκτός αυτού είναι και η κοροϊδια.



Όταν ήμουν πιτσιρικάς, κάποια εποχή έγιναν υποχρεωτικές οι ζώνες ασφαλείας στα αυτοκίνητα. Μέχρι τότε τα αυτοκίνητα πωλούνταν χωρίς ζώνες. *Υποχρεώθηκαν* λοιπόν οι οδηγοί να τοποθετήσουν ζώνες. Δεν "'επαιζε" να κυκλοφορούν χωρίς, όπως παλιά. Φυσικά, όπως και σε πολλές άλλες περιπτώσεις μελλοντικά, άκουσα για "εισπρακτικά" μέτρα κλπ. Πρέπει λοιπόν να "παίζει" διαχρονικά αυτή η λογική. Όπως τότε που η αξία του αυτοκινήτου (ή του στερεοφωνικού ή των ζαντών) ήταν *πολλα*πλάσια αυτής των ζωνών, έτσι και σήμερα που η αξία ενός δέκτη είναι αμελητέα συγκριτικά με αυτήν της τηλεόρασης, η αντιμετώπιση είναι η ίδια.

BTW, η ψηφιακή ξέρω πως μπορεί να παίξει σε πολύ καλύτερη ανάλυση από την αναλογική (625x576), σωστά; Δεν αξίζει να δώσουμε λίγα ευρώ για ένα δέκτη που θα αναβαθμίσει την τηλεόραση που αγοράσαμε *πανάκριβα* επειδή δεν το ψάξαμε αρκετά ή επειδή δεν φανταστήκαμε πως στο μέλλον η digea θα χρησιμοποιεί mpeg4; Το κόστος δεν θα είναι μεγαλύτερο από αυτό της delivery παραγγελίας που θα πληρώσουμε για να δούμε με φίλους έναν (1) μόνο αγώνα!

----------


## lepouras

> Όταν ήμουν πιτσιρικάς, κάποια εποχή έγιναν υποχρεωτικές οι ζώνες ασφαλείας στα αυτοκίνητα. Μέχρι τότε τα αυτοκίνητα πωλούνταν χωρίς ζώνες. *Υποχρεώθηκαν* λοιπόν οι οδηγοί να τοποθετήσουν ζώνες. Δεν "'επαιζε" να κυκλοφορούν χωρίς, όπως παλιά. Φυσικά, όπως και σε πολλές άλλες περιπτώσεις μελλοντικά, άκουσα για "εισπρακτικά" μέτρα κλπ. Πρέπει λοιπόν να "παίζει" διαχρονικά αυτή η λογική. Όπως τότε που η αξία του αυτοκινήτου (ή του στερεοφωνικού ή των ζαντών) ήταν *πολλα*πλάσια αυτής των ζωνών, έτσι και σήμερα που η αξία ενός δέκτη είναι αμελητέα συγκριτικά με αυτήν της τηλεόρασης, η αντιμετώπιση είναι η ίδια.



 πριν γίνει ο νόμος που τις υποχρέωνε ξέρεις αν τα αμάξια που είχαν πλήρωναν παραπάνω φόρο εισαγωγής γιατί χρεώνονταν σαν αξεσουάρ άρα είδος πολυτελείας? και μάλιστα οι αυτόματες χρεώνονταν ακόμα περισσότερο διότι ήταν ακόμα ποιο πολυτελές?
και τελικά ποιος(η ποιά) οικονόμησε από την εισαγωγή και διάθεση των ζωνών λίγο πριν βγει ο νόμος?
όμορφος κόσμος αγγελικά πλασμένος.

και ναι η συνταξιούχος γιαγιά που μένει απέναντι τρώει μαζί με το γιαούρτι(όταν της περισσεύουν) το βράδυ και μιά πίτσα ντελιβερη για να δει την μπάλα.

----------


## electron

Αντώνη με την λογική αυτή όλα γίνονται για το καλό μας όπως έλεγε και ο Μηλιώκας. Έτσι λοιπόν αφού αποφασίζουν χωρίς εμάς για εμάς όλα όμορφα και ωραία.

----------


## antonis_p

> και ναι η συνταξιούχος γιαγιά που μένει απέναντι τρώει μαζί με το γιαούρτι (όταν της περισσεύουν) το βράδυ και μιά πίτσα ντελιβερη για να δει την μπάλα.



Αν δεν της περισσεύουν και δεν τρώει γιαούρτι, κάτι δεν κάνεις καλά εσύ.
Πάντως είτε από τη γιαγιά, είτε από κάποιον άλλο, μια χαρά δουλεύουν τα delivery.





> Αντώνη με την λογική αυτή όλα γίνονται για το καλό μας όπως έλεγε και ο Μηλιώκας. Έτσι λοιπόν αφού αποφασίζουν χωρίς εμάς για εμάς όλα όμορφα και ωραία.



Αυτό είναι το πολίτευμα, είτε σου αρέσει είτε όχι, έχουμε κοινοβουλευτισμό, επιλέγουμε αντιπροσώπους για να αποφασίσουν αυτοί για μας. Αν δεν σου αρέσει, ψήφισε το γνωστό μαγαζί που έχει σκοπό να ανατρέψει το πολίτευμα και να φέρει λαϊκή "δημοκρατία" που θα αποφασίζουμε για όλα όσα αποφασίζουν οι υπήκοοι στις λαϊκές δημοκρατίες!!!

----------


## electron

Προφανώς δεν θες να καταλάβεις ότι ως πρόβατα που ήμασταν και είμαστε θα κοιμόμαστε μια ζωή τον ύπνο του δικαίου, όσο περί λαϊκών δημοκρατιών συ είπας.

----------


## antonis_p

> Προφανώς δεν θες να καταλάβεις ότι ως πρόβατα που ήμασταν και είμαστε θα κοιμόμαστε μια ζωή τον ύπνο του δικαίου, όσο περί λαϊκών δημοκρατιών συ είπας.



Προφανώς σε μία μεγάλη κλίμακα, οπως είναι ένα κράτος, δεν μπορεί να αποφασίζει ο καθένας για κάτι. Δηλαδή δεν μπορεί να τεθεί πχ σε δημοψήφισμα αν η ψηφιακή εκπομπή θα γίνεται σε mpeg4 ή mpeg2. Λόγω μεγέθους και μόνο, η αντιπροσωπευτική "δημοκρατία" (@@ δημοκρατία) είναι μονόδρομος. Και αν κάτι μπαίνει σε δημόσια διαβούλευση, απλά δεν βγαίνει άκρη.

Από και και πέρα, όλος ο κόσμος (νομίζω πως) πλέον βλέπει ψηφιακή σε mpeg4. Και όποιο κράτος περνάει σε mpeg4, τελειώνει με την αναλογική. Θεωρείς πως όλοι οι λαοί κοιμούνται τον ύπνο του δικαίου; Και εδώ υπάρχουν κάποιοι που είδαν το λάκο και αυτοί είναι οι ξύπνιοι;

----------


## electron

Εννοώ ότι εδώ το όποιο καλό από κάτι νέο, χρησιμοποιείται με τέτοιο τρόπο που εξυπηρετεί συγκεκριμένα συμφέροντα και όχι το δημόσιο συμφέρον. Αυτό κατακρίνω και όχι τα όποια θετικά από μια τεχνολογική εξέλιξη .

----------


## lepouras

> Αν δεν της περισσεύουν και δεν τρώει γιαούρτι, κάτι δεν κάνεις καλά εσύ.



δεν μου λες και εμένα τη δεν κάνω καλά?

----------


## antonis_p

> δεν μου λες και εμένα τη δεν κάνω καλά?



Έχεις δίπλα σου μια γιαγιά που δεν τρώει κάθε μέρα ένα (1) γιαούρτι επειδή δεν της περισσεύουν και δεν μπορείς να της το αγοράσεις εσύ τις μέρες που δεν μπορεί να το κάνει εκείνη;

----------


## lepouras

αν αγοράσεις εσύ του παιδιού μου το γάλα θα αγοράσω εγώ το γιαούρτι της.

----------


## antonis_p

Αν εσύ είσαι στο όριο της επιβίωσης και δεν "βγαίνεις" για καφέ ή τσιγάρα, κάποιος άλλος τέλος πάντων που μπορεί να μπορεί να σώσει έναν άνθρωπο με 0.60€.

----------


## lepouras

καλά προσπαθεί να το παίξεις χαζός. το πρόβλημα το έχει ένας άνθρωπος ή πολλές χιλιάδες?
αλλά τη να λέμε το πρόβλημα είναι μην γίνουμε Κορέα. οπότε καλά κάνεις και σκέφτεσαι όπως σκέφτεσαι. οπότε δεν έχουμε σίγουρα γιατριά. θα μας πηδάνε πάντα.

----------


## antonis_p

> καλά προσπαθεί να το παίξεις χαζός. το πρόβλημα το έχει ένας άνθρωπος ή πολλές χιλιάδες?
> αλλά τη να λέμε το πρόβλημα είναι μην γίνουμε Κορέα. οπότε καλά κάνεις και σκέφτεσαι όπως σκέφτεσαι. οπότε δεν έχουμε σίγουρα γιατριά. θα μας πηδάνε πάντα.



Θα σώσουν την Ελλάδα οι υπόλοιποι που δεν σκέφτονται σαν εμένα αλλά σαν εσένα, δεν χρειάζεται να τη σώσουμε όλοι μαζί!

----------


## xqtr

Νομιζω πως εχει ηδη αναφερθει, αλλα το ξαναλεω γιατι η συζητηση ξεφευγει... Ας αναβαθμισουν πρωτα την ποιοτητα και την αντικειμενικοτητα των προγραμματων τους τα καναλια και μετα ας κανουν οτι θελουν για το σημα και να πληρωσουμε κιολας. Το να πληρωνεις κερατιατικα μπας και ακουσεις καμια ειδηση ή εστω να εχεις λιγο επαφη με τα οικονομικα θεματα, δεν αξιζει ειδικα οταν τα καναλια το μονο που κανουν ειναι να πουλανε ψευτο-ενημερωση. Οσο για την "ταξη" στην αταξια που επικρατει στις ραδιοσυχνοτητες, εντος Ελλαδος... ειναι σαν να οδηγεις Formula 1 σε δρομους γεματους τρυπες. Λυσαμε ολα τα αλλα, για να λυσουμε αυτο δηλαδη; 

Καθενας εννοειτε οτι πραττει οπως νομιζει... αλλα ετσι για το γαμωτο.. θα ηθελα μια φορα, μονο μια φορα, να αντιδρασουμε ολοι μαζι ομοφωνα, εστω σε ενα θεμα, οποιο και αν ειναι αυτο. Απο το πιο απλο θεμα, ως το πιο πολυπλοκο, ολοι εχουν διαφορετικη αποψη.  :Brick wall: 

Αλλα δεν πειραζει... αρκει που θα εχουμε "ψηφιακη" τηλεοραση... ολα τα αλλα, ας περιμενουν...

----------


## antonis_p

> Νομιζω πως εχει ηδη αναφερθει, αλλα το ξαναλεω γιατι η συζητηση ξεφευγει... Ας αναβαθμισουν πρωτα την ποιοτητα και την αντικειμενικοτητα των προγραμματων τους τα καναλια και μετα ας κανουν οτι θελουν για το σημα και να πληρωσουμε κιολας. Το να πληρωνεις κερατιατικα μπας και ακουσεις καμια ειδηση ή εστω να εχεις λιγο επαφη με τα οικονομικα θεματα, δεν αξιζει ειδικα οταν τα καναλια το μονο που κανουν ειναι να πουλανε ψευτο-ενημερωση.



Η δουλειά της τηλεόρασης δεν είναι να ενημερωθείς, οι Αμερικάνοι ακριβολογούν ονομάζοντάς την propaganda box. Δουλειά της είναι να σου πει ποιοι είναι κακοί για να μην τους ψηφίσεις, να θάψουν αυτούς που δεν πρέπει να υπάρχουν είτε εξαφανίζοντάς τους είτε δυσφημώντας τους και να σου τοποθετήσουν το ψηφοδέλτιο στο χέρι με τον ένα ή τον άλλο τρόπο.

----------

xqtr (27-09-14)

----------


## SRF

> Η δουλειά της τηλεόρασης δεν είναι να ενημερωθείς, οι Αμερικάνοι ακριβολογούν ονομάζοντάς την propaganda box. Δουλειά της είναι να σου πει ποιοι είναι κακοί για να μην τους ψηφίσεις, να θάψουν αυτούς που δεν πρέπει να υπάρχουν είτε εξαφανίζοντάς τους είτε δυσφημώντας τους και να σου τοποθετήσουν το ψηφοδέλτιο στο χέρι με τον ένα ή τον άλλο τρόπο.



Χμ.... Μήπως εννοούσες αυτό? 





> να σου πει ποιοι είναι (*Χ κακοί Χ)* "καλοί" για να *(Χ)* τους ψηφίσεις, να θάψουν αυτούς που *(Χ)* πρέπει να υπάρχουν, είτε εξαφανίζοντάς τους είτε δυσφημώντας τους και να σου τοποθετήσουν το ψηφοδέλτιο στο χέρι με τον ένα ή τον άλλο τρόπο

----------


## antonis_p

Στα 381 εκατ. ευρώ πωλήθηκαν οι ψηφιακές συχνότητες


*Στα 381 εκατ. ευρώ θα είναι τα έσοδα που εξασφάλισε για το δημόσιο η Εθνική Επιτροπή Τηλεπικοινωνιών και Ταχυδρομείων μέσω του διαγωνισμού για το ψηφιακό μέρισμα. Με επιτυχία ολοκληρώθηκε ο διαγωνισμός, ο οποίος σύμφωνα με τον πρόεδρο της ΕΕΤΤ, Κωνσταντίνο Λουρόπουλο, επιβεβαιώνει την εμπιστοσύνη των διεθνών εταιρειών στις προοπτικές ανάκαμψης της ελληνικής οικονομίας.*

_«Επιβεβαιώθηκε η εμπιστοσύνη στις προοπτικές ανάπτυξης της ελληνικής οικονομίας. Υπογραμμίστηκε με τον σαφέστερο τρόπο η πρόθεση για σημαντικές επενδύσεις με μεγάλο χρονικό ορίζοντα. Αποδείχθηκε και με τη σημερινή μεγάλη διεθνή επιτυχία ότι η Ελλάδα γυρίζει σελίδα»_, αναφέρει σε δήλωσή του ο υπουργός Μεταφορών Μιχάλης Χρυσοχοίδης.

_«Αν συνεχίσουμε με σταθερότητα, πείσμα και δουλειά η Ελλάδα θα μπει σε φάση γρήγορης ανάπτυξης»,_ σημειώνει ο υπουργός.

Συνολικά, κατακυρώθηκε για 15 χρόνια στις εταιρίες COSMOTE, VODAFONE-ΠΑΝΑΦΟΝ και WIND όλο το διαθέσιμο φάσμα στην περιοχή των 800 MHz και στην περιοχή των 2600 MHz. Το συνολικό τίμημα, που εξασφάλισε η ΕΕΤΤ για το ελληνικό δημόσιο, ανέρχεται σε 381.114.000 ευρώ.

Η Cosmote θα καταβάλει 134,7 εκατ. ευρώ, η Vodafone 124.5 εκατ. ευρώ και η Wind 121 εκατ. ευρώ. Οι εταιρείες μέσα στο επόμενο 10ημερο θα πρέπει να ενημερώσουν την ΕΕΤΤ για τον τρόπο εξόφλησης καθώς έχουν τη δυνατότητα να το αποπληρώσουν είτε εφάπαξ είτε τμηματικά. Στη συνέχεια η ΕΕΤΤ θα το μεταβιβάσει στο ΤΑΙΠΕΔ.

Με τη σημερινή διαδικασία ολοκληρώνεται ένα έργο που ξεκίνησε από τον Μάιο του 2013 για την διάθεση του ψηφιακού μερίσματος με στόχο την καλύτερη αξιοποίηση του φάσματος ραδιοσυχνοτήτων. Μέχρι το τέλος του 2014 θα πρέπει να έχει ολοκληρωθεί η ψηφιακή μετάβαση της χώρας, προκειμένου να απελευθερωθεί το φάσμα προς χρήση από τις εταιρείες, με βάση τις μνημονιακές υποχρεώσεις της χώρας μας.

Το δικαίωμα χρήσης στις συγκεκριμένες φασματικές ζώνες, των 800 και 2600 MHz, αποτελεί αποφασιστικό βήμα για την ανάπτυξη νέων ασύρματων τεχνολογιών για δίκτυα 4ης γενιάς που θα υποστηρίξουν καινοτόμες υπηρεσίες πρόσβασης περιεχομένου και μεταφοράς ευρυζωνικών δεδομένων και θα συμβάλουν στην εξάλειψη του ψηφιακού χάσματος.


http://www.defencenet.gr/defence/ite...84%CE%B5%CF%82

----------

